# (Casual D&D V) The Tourne



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 10, 2007)

_(Continued from A Knight for a Pawn)_

There's a bit of old stone in the city, but most of it looks fairly recently built, or recently rebuilt. The folk are of a hearty stock, men with broad shoulders and ladies with broad hips, and generally quite tall. All human, as well, although the suspicious looks you get don't seem _too_ mean-spirited. Guardsmen are common, as well, posted at every significant intersection of paths with more on patrol between. All bear clear insignia, and they aside, the city does indeed seem to walk unarmed.

The merchants have all closed up shop for the evening, perhaps saving Raven an argument on the merits of finding a tavern first. There are a few small corner bars around, but these seem dark and uninviting, and in any case not large enough to accomodate your whole party together. It doesn't take much questioning, however, for the locals to point you to the city's main drinking house: They direct you to _The Minotaur_, which reveals itself to be a wide misshapen building, painted black on its front face but with plain brick exposed on all other sides (there are only four total, but with the awkward angles of the place it seems there should be more). Next to the front door there is a statue of a minotaur, carved from wood, painted white, and lacquered so heavily it seems almost to be stone, were it not for the rough angles with which it is shaped. Its arms are crossed, and its stance wide, but it seems less intimidating than bored.

Inside, the bar takes up the center of the room, facing all four sides with its uneven wooden surface. There are tables scattered around it, each enough to seat four comfortably and six uncomfortably; at the far end of the room, a staircase leads to a narrow balcony area, clearly added after the building was built and far too close to the ceiling. The locals there have crouch when they do not sit, and so the folk up there at all four tables are engaged in an activity that requires much sitting: _Kingsmen,_ of all things. It does not take Tatlock long to notice.

Your reception is generally cold, and a few conversations trail off as a few faces turn to watch you, but it is nothing too striking. The bartender's nod is unsmiling but not unwelcoming.

"Eve," he says, flatly, sharp eyes glancing from face to face, as if wondering who to stare down...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2007)

Oliver is glad to enter the tavern. The town and townsfolk seem sturdy and decent enough, but Raven's Way seems more and more appealing. The old man is tired. And sore. He hands the horses and various draft animals off to the stable hand with a guess at what passes for a generous tip in these parts. 

Inside The Minotaur he offers himself up to the bartender's hairy eyeball. "Eve, sir. A round for my companions and dinner and rooms as well." He purses his lips and moves closer to the bar, the low-grade panic still working at him as his hands flicker through their patterns and do not find the comfort of secret weapons.

He lowers his voice, "Any news of the Sails?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2007)

The bartender glares momentarily, seeming to look for some hidden motive, and finding none, answers the question. "Hear they moved into the Cradle, on Eivanrach. They're holding the coast of Bethel pretty tight, but still haven't entered the sea." 

A bald, round-faced man in at the later end of the middle of his life turns, made friendly by both drink and the chance to voice an opinion. "King Tjaden may-he-reign-long made pronouncement 'bout three or four days ago, warning we'd block passage if they tried. They ain't pulled back yet, but I reckon they will. Even if they take Sudor or Valsport, they've got to get their ships there for it to mean anything. Their fleet couldn't cover half that distance against ours -- not with a blind man's luck."

Meanwhile, the bartender fills and places a row of six thick steins across the table, filling each with a light, sweet mead. "That's thirty cops," he announces, a bit too affirmatively. "Talk to Casse across the way for rooms. We've got none here."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2007)

Fendric and Hiritus enter the bar, arriving at the bartender just as Oliver answers him.

"I should Send, although I know not if the Radiant Light will Bless my message for such a distance, Brother. Perhaps Anders Peltram or Brother Aramil before reverie?"

"We should look at the map to see if you're within range of even those settlements. Is it as the crow flies, or as the acolyte walks?"

"I could not be sure, Brother Hiritus, but in any case, that would be for later," replies Fendric.

As the bartender doles out drinks, meals and keys, Fendric pulls a gold piece from his pocket, and pushes it over to Oliver.

"Will that satisfy our share, Oliver?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2007)

_Sense Motive DC 10:_ [sblock]The bartender takes brief but definite notice as Fendric passes the gold to Oliver, and his demeanor becomes quickly more servile...[/sblock]

A bit abruptly, the bartender waves over a table-maid whose cheeks look about twenty years older than her waist. "Eltha, run across the way and ask six rooms for our guests," he says in a smooth voice.

_(Re: distances, I don't see any range restriction on Sending. For reference, though, it's about 100 miles to either Valsport or Despia, as the crow flies.)_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> "Nerull's Bunions! They are certainly taking long enough! We are as vulnerable here as we would be in that cave!
> 
> Well, perhaps not.
> 
> ...




As the companions travel into town, the young woman nods. "It can be if I have it prepared. I'll keep it prepared each day just in case." With this last bit she smiles weakly.

As they make arrangements she wonders what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 12, 2007)

Raven secures a table in the corner, preferring to sit with his back against the wall. His daggers rest at his side, with an additional one in the sheath in his boot.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2007)

_(Sorry if I wasn't clear -- simple, light weapons are okay, but martial or non-light weapons, such as the shortsword, would get refused. Would this have changed Raven's mind about coming into the city? Or would he have attempted to smuggle the weapon in?)_


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2007)

(OOC : sorry, my mistake, he'll have a dagger or two)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2007)

Oliver leans against the bar, gratefully, glad of some rest. He slouches onto a stool, feeling keenly the lack of armor on his companions, everything seems just a little more dangerous. He's glad to have been able to keep his leathers. The old man nods thanks to the bar tender for the news.

He supresses a smile at the effect Fendric's poor grasp on the local economy has on the barkeep. He raises his eyebrows at the fat coin, and pushes it away, "My thanks, but that will not be necessary, Brother Fendric," he glances around the room, seeing who else might have taken note of the coin, hoping that any who were paying attention might think twice about conning money from a man of the cloth.

"Thanks. Good rooms, across the way there?" He grins and then sighs, shaking his head ruefully, "The world is coming apart at the seams." He catches Raven's eye from the man's table in the corner, indicating that he'd be sitting at the bar for a bit, chatting with the bartender.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

After collecting a drink and placing an order for a meal Nurthk plods over to the table in the corner.

"So," Nurthk starts, searching for a topic to distract from the feeling of vulnerability, "It'll be nice to get out of here."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 17, 2007)

Fendric nods his head at Oliver and pockets the gold. As drinks are poured and meals dished out, the Pelorites take theirs and head for the corner where the rest of their company is. Finding seats, they sit down, silently, and tuck into their meals.

His back against the wall, Hiritus looks out at the rest of the tavern crowd to see who might be giving his companions undue attention.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 10, 2007)

_(Fast-forwarding a bit, since I feel all uncreative about this town & tavern suddenly...)_

It's six days journey, once horses have been bought, before you reach Daershut. Each new town seems more suspicious and difficult than the last, but overall you become accustomed (as much as you can) to leaving weaponry at the door, so to speak, when you need to deal in the towns.

Regarding the following subjects, you find the following information:

Thedoric - The name is reasonably well recognized, though few can really tell you what he's known for. Among them, they generally see him as a semi-historical figure, either passed on or retired.

The invading armies - You gain a pretty good idea of where the Sails have progressed to. The vast majority of Bethel is either under their control, or has been so thoroughly sacked that it needs not be controlled. Eivanrach is under siege, and expected to fall shortly. In the meantime, there is much controversy as Despia's Church of Cuthbert attempts to station guards in and around many of the neighboring Free Cities.

You also find a few who echo the sentiment voiced by Peltram, that the masked pirate Vera is leading (or at least financing) the increasingly disparate mercenery groups who comprise the Blue Sails. She is also reported to have hired the renowned Tournean assassin and weapons master Medric oe Gottre to oversee the invasion of the Free Cities.

The arrowhawks - First from an older, former fisherman, and then from a few others who've worked the waters of Morel, you hear that arrowhawks are not entirely unheardof in the region. Although extremely rare, they have been known to appear spontaneously over the sea, particularly during storms. The cause for this seems to be unknown, although fable blames an ancient magician who is said to have owned an island in the area, which he enchanted to fly; it is his lingering magic that supposedly goes awry from time to time.

...

The city of Daershut is built tight into itself, and though clearly old, seems largely well kept. There does not seem to be any truly poor district; even the outlying farmlands you passed on the way in seemed prosperous, or at least to maintain an image of prosperity.

Lord Kildre Vemaunt is reported to reside in Castle Mourre, a short trek beyond the city proper, overlooking the lake of the same name. It can be seen clearly from the high ground of Daershut, a tall collection of structures encircling one another, resting upon a proud crest of rock jutting out above the fog. It should be less than an hour on horseback.

The time is midday when you arrive at the city.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 11, 2007)

"Let's get this letter delivered first, maybe we'll find out something new" Raven says, eager all of the sudden to get these last letters delivered, and then,  well,.. Do something.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro shrugs. "OK! Where to now?"


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2007)

_Just two more letters. And then what...?_ Oliver looks out over the countryside at the castle perched on the hill. The fields are quiet and peaceful. _How long can this last?_

At Cylantro's question, the old man points at the rather obvious castle on the hill and wheels Whistler around to face the others. "There." He then turns the tall, spirited horse toward the city. Once they've gone through the now-familiar routine of handing over their weapons, Oliver says to the guards, "We have a message to deliver to Lord Vemaunt. It is important that we deliver it in person."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 12, 2007)

The guard listens passively. "You'll have to check at the castle gates for that. The crownsmen'll know better if you can or can't."

At this hour, the city streets are quite crowded with folk, on errands or traveling or trading, or carrying messages. The road into town carried frequent passers, as well. Between the city and Castle Mourre, however, the road is empty, lending a small and likely inappropriate sense of foreboding to the otherwise handsome estate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2007)

Nurthk snorted, convincing himself how irrational the sense of foreboding was. Nonetheless he was reassured just a little by the daggers on his belt.

"I suppose we'll go ask the crownsmen then," he said, and started off in the direction of the castle.


----------



## Silverba11er (Apr 12, 2007)

(my computers having problems so i cant get a color{yet})

Sitting down in front of a tree is a huge man dressed in black leather armor, there is an empty quiver on his back and a unstrung bow at his side, he has a small bottle in one hand and is talking to no one that you can see, though he keeps looking at his sholder. He looks at Oliver then back at his sholder, "You think we should?" he says. the a moment later he walks over to where Oliver is standing, "Hi," he says,"I am Cray, and this is my sidekick Puck." (he motions to the ferret on his sholder)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 13, 2007)

Tatlock seems intimidated by the hulking stranger. Hovering close to Raven, he introduces himself shyly.

"'m Tatlock. You can call me Tat too cause it's easier." He blinks. "Or not." He blinks once again. "Why's your cat so long?"

_(Welcome aboard!)_


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Spotting the ferret on the man's shoulder, Ginger crouches on Cylantro's lap as if stalking prey. Cylantro places her hand on the cat's body. "Now Ginger! Is that any way to welcome anyone?" Cylantro holds her in place as she nods to the stranger. Then she moves Oregano away from the man a bit.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2007)

"That's a ferret, Tat," Nurthk explains to his young friend, "Haven't seen many of them around. You must have travelled far, Cray."

The tall half-orc removes his hat and extends a friendly hand, "Call me Nurthk."


----------



## Silverba11er (Apr 13, 2007)

Cray returns the handshake, Puck on the other hand scurries into Crays pocket.
"Oh, little Puck, there is nothing to be afraid of, he's just tall, like me."
Then to Nurthk:"Well met, Nurthk, yes, we have travled far, from the great north looking for adventure and glory....as well as to put my footprint on the buttocks of evil."
Puck slowly crals out of the pocket."come closer, Puck would like to get a good look at you".
Then he turns back to Nurthk,"Anyways, Puck wants me to ask you if you are a noble man, we look to travle with an honorable party, and so far Puck's face is sour with dissapointed."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

"Honour, eh?" Nurthk turns to indicate the rest of the party, "I wouldn't describe myself as a member of nobility, but we are people of integrity, by and large. Fendric and Hiritus are the men of faith in the group. Raven and I are woodsmen. Cylantro is a student of the arcane disciplines. Oliver is a man of great experience, with the weight of years to his advice on our courses of action. Fendric has a job to do, and thus far we've all felt a calling to aid him in his task."

_(I think that's everyone who's been active recently. Hope I haven't missed anyone.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 14, 2007)

"Honour. A coat that covers many things, some of them good, some of them stupid."

Raven looks at Fendric and Hiritus.

"You want to take on another stray? Your call, Fendric."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2007)

Fendric dismounts his new mount as Hiritus swings Justice alongside, but not too close to, Cray and his ferret [I'm guessing that Hiritus senses no taint on Cray, but feel compelled to correct me if I'm wrong.  ].

Cray sees a slight young half-elf dressed in kit that looks too big for him, with fawn-colored hair and a sun medallion clearly visible around his neck. Striding purposefully toward Cray, the half elf stops and extends his hand.

"Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, Servant of the Radiant Light. Very pleased to make your acquaintance. You and your animal are certainly welcome to travel with us as far as we travel throughout this land, but I fear that the journey may not be overly long. And then I suspect we are due back in our own Realm, for I know not what...

Pardon me, yes, this is my sworn companion, Sir Hiritus."

Hiritus tips his forehead to the new man in greeting. [He looks like your garden variety human paladin, complete with the requisite golden locks, emblazoned breastplate, celestial mount, and holy aura.]

"Well met."

"Indeed, well met. I shall expect that your... animal, Puck, does not have problems with the other animals, for they predate his arrival in the Fellowship of the White Dove. It is as fair a policy as I know how to make, I hope you understand.

In any case, welcome. For now, we are bound for Lord Kildre Vemaunt. Shall we proceed?"


----------



## Silverba11er (Apr 14, 2007)

"You were right Puck, they are good, see the paladin in his nice shiny armor, I am sorry for douting your wisdom."

After a moments pause Cray says to Fendric:

"Puck says he will mind himself, and we will follow as long as you will have us along, for I can not return to my village. Oh Puck, what a great day it is!"

(oh to describe Cray, he towers over most people, he's well built and bald with a tribal tatoo that covers most of his head.)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 17, 2007)

There is still ample daylight left by the time you reach the castle. What appear from the road to be statues of archers mounted every ninety feet or so along the brim of the castle wall turn out to be real men, possessed of the discipline necessary to stand at ready with their bows, seemingly interminably. At the castle gate, their grounded fellows are equally stoic; they are eighteen strong in a somewhat circular formation, halberds at their shoulders and their poise impeccable. Their uniforms are strikingly different from those you've encountered prior, heavy grey fabric over fine-linked chain, tied about with vivid red bands. At their left breast, above the heart, each wears a fine white patch upon which the tower of Tourne has been embroidered in golden thread. Their steel caps and visors are well-polished, glinting back sunlight despite the modest overcast.

The lead among them steps three sharp paces forward as you approach, lifting the metal mask from his face. He is a man of about thirty-five years, and sports a striking and peculiar moustache, the left side smart and short, the right a well grown coil riding his cheek. A cross-shaped scar splits the shape of his nose at its crest.

"May you declare yourselves," he says flatly, his head riding an even plane, his gaze directed at no one so much as the center of your collective mass.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 18, 2007)

"Light's Blessings Upon You! We are Fellowship of the White Dove, with an urgent message from Lord Thedoric for Lord Kildre Vemaunt," Fendric replies. "May we enter?"

Hiritus, for his part, admires the discipline of Lord Kildre's archers from atop Justice.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 18, 2007)

_I don't trust this. What idiot keeps his archers standing still all day and then expects them to be able to shoot straight?_ 

OOC : Raven suspects something, some sort of mind control or whatnot. (spot  24, search 19)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

Nurthk yawns and shifts himself in his seat, trying to see his own reflection in one of the guards' helmets.

"Disciplined lot," he notes.


----------



## Silverba11er (Apr 18, 2007)

"Ohh, look at all the shiny uniforms Puck, they stand like trees, thought they do look a little zombieness, hmmm."

Cray wanders into thought


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 19, 2007)

The guardsman with the awkward moustache raises an eyebrow, briefly, at Cray, then looks back toward Fendric.

"Have you writ or seal from Lord Thedoric to identify his messengers?" He pauses, perhaps in thought; his face is too passive to be certain. "And are you bound to deliver at the hand of his grace Lord Vemaunt? It may please us both to pass your message into crown's keeping here at the gates."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 23, 2007)

"I have naught but my honor as a Servant of the Radiant Light, and the message itself, my good man, and I will happily meet Lord Kildre Vemaunt here, outside these gates, if it pleases His Lordship. However, I wish to see the message delivered unto his hand, for none but he can read it," Fendric offers by way of clarification.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 24, 2007)

The gatekeeper nods, then turns slowly. "_Dasche,_" he calls slightly to the guards beyond him. "May you run and beg Sir Piersen attend us."

Returning his gaze, which is as delicately authoritative as ever, to Fendric, the guard offers another question. "I understand that we may not read your message, good clothsman, but may it be within your bond that we may examine it externally, to define its authenticity? I intend no doubt upon your character, but recognize that it is _my_ bond to ensure with authority that those who pass these gates bear honest and fair will upon our Crown."

_(Now's a fair time for a diplomacy check to help direct the situation.)_


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC : diplowhat?


----------



## dpdx (Apr 26, 2007)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The gatekeeper nods, then turns slowly. "_Dasche,_" he calls slightly to the guards beyond him. "May you run and beg Sir Piersen attend us."
> 
> Returning his gaze, which is as delicately authoritative as ever, to Fendric, the guard offers another question. "I understand that we may not read your message, good clothsman, but may it be within your bond that we may examine it externally, to define its authenticity? I intend no doubt upon your character, but recognize that it is _my_ bond to ensure with authority that those who pass these gates bear honest and fair will upon our Crown."



[Fendric (Diplomacy): 19 + 4 = 23]

"Of course! Blessed Radiant Light, where are my manners? You absolutely may, good sir!"

Fendric finds the letter within the saddlebags, removes it, and marches forward on foot toward the guardsman.

"Begging your pardon, I apologize for the insistence on witnessed delivery, but we had problems in Jance and Bethel with lieutenants and other middlemen, and I'd just as soon see to it. That nagging feeling that had someone's foot struck the proper hindquarter, the job would be done _right_, I'm sure you can imagine. In all honesty, I would not recognize Lord Vemaunt unless and until he stepped out here and introduced himself to me, but some of us lost good horses and nearly our lives to those damned arrowhawks just _getting_ to Tourne, and so I intend to see it through. Again, I loathe to trouble you, good sir, and you are absolutely right."

As Hiritus nearly goes blind from rolling his eyes, Fendric reaches arm's length of the guardsman. Holding the letter, Fendric hands it over to the guardsman who spoke.

"I would suggest that it not be opened. From what I understand, the message is only visible to the recipient, but I cannot say that it does not have a defense mechanism. Thedoric was capable of the arcane, if I remember Niccolo's knowledge of history correctly..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 26, 2007)

"It is no trouble," says the speaker of the guards, "to aid in attendance the duties of an emissary, good clothsman. If you may wait a moment..."

It is indeed only a moment (or a few) before an older gentleman comes forth from the gate. Sir Piersen, it happens to be, whose heavy grey beard seems inadequately supported by his slight frame. He makes only a brief examination of the letter, particularly the seal, before smiling and nodding.

"Welcome, then, good messengers," he says. "May you pardon your delay."

...

You are escorted quickly through the courtyard, meeting up with two younger male attendants who follow behind you. They are garbed in finer fashion, a sort Hiritus would have never seen on the servants of his estate (fit enough for young nobles, in fact). Each has a stout shortsword upon their belt, and all things considered, they do seem to be more than ceremonial.

Sir Piersen leads you to a large, empty lounge. Their are three wide couches completing much of a circle, and two separate tables, one round with chairs spaced evenly, a bowl of fruit at its center, and the other a narrow rectangle flanked by high-backed benches. Where there are not book-filled shelves, there are vast, well-painted landscapes. The furnishings of an altogether stunning quality.

"It may be some time," Sir Piersen offers, apologetically, "before Lord Vemaunt may take your message. Please permit yourselves to our comforts, and if you have any needs in the mean time, do not hesitate to request." Smiling and nodding politely (though certainly not bowing), Sir Piersen leaves you to the room.

The two servants (or are they guards?) stand at attention on either side of the doorway. Immediately following Piersen's exit, a halfling with a violin makes his way into the room, taking a station wordlessly in one corner before beginning to play.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2007)

(No color,SORRY)

A blue goblin shimmers into view in the lounge.

He asks," Who be you?"


----------



## Silverba11er (Apr 26, 2007)

After looking over the goblin Cray replies "I am Cray a mighty ranger, come closer, Puck wants a look at you." Cray pulls out a ferret fron his pocket.


----------



## Red (Apr 26, 2007)

"Ooh, looks tasty", the goblin coos and runs up the ferret, his eyes gleming with hunger.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 26, 2007)

_(Sorry Red, but the roster's currently pretty full... not to mention it's just not a sensible time to introduce a goblin character. Please check in the OOC thread if you'd like to join the game at a more appropriate time down the line. Thanks.)_


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2007)

Oliver hasn't said much since the group welcomed Cray with inexplicably open arms. He's watched the man carefully since, Hirtius' Paladin's trust be damned. The group arrives at the castle and are treated with a well-balanced mix of mistrust and graciousness. About the best reception they've received since he joined up with the Company. And that makes him antsy. He declines any offer of beverages and seems restless. He refuses to sit, or even relax. And now this Cray is talking to shadows. _I wonder if this Cray fellow is Nestor in some disguise. He seems a bit . Not like the rest of us._ The old man smiles at his own joke and then, realizing his glowering vigilance has wavered, scowls again. 

Winkle preens ostentatiously from his perch on Oliver's shoulder, yellow bill disappearing periodically into snow white feathers, between hungry-seeming glances at the long rat peeking out at the world from Cray's dark bulk. 


OOC: Heh, I know the shadows weren't really there. Just having some fun.


----------



## DrZombie (May 3, 2007)

(OOC : the goblin didn't come in? If he did, Raven will grab him and toss him out of the window   )

Raven sits back and waits, his suspicious nature getting the better of him once more. He sits with his back against the wall so he can keep an eye at the guards, nodding to Oliver looking pointedly at the newcomer, trusting the old man to be as suspicious as him.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 3, 2007)

_(No goblin. Sorry if I wasn't clear on that  )_

Time passes quickly enough in the waiting room. The music is finely played, and carefully measured so as to not interfere with conversation. Servants drop in occasionally with light dishes -- first a breaded and stuffed salmon, then a thick spicy bean and lentil stew, then seasoned ground lamb on flatbread, then a vegetable-laden rice dish topped by a tangy golden sauce... They alternate between meat and meatless, and while each dish seems to follow smartly the previous there is no sense that one is more an entree than another. Rather, it seems to be a meal of endless courses, designed to be stepped into and out of freely, with no beginning or end of its own. Niccolo told of a similar-minded traveling gnomish street theater, once...

After some hours of this, Sir Piersen returns, escorts you deeper into the castle. The men who kept the door follow as well.

You are lead with some haste into a smaller, much more ornately decorated room. Twelve heavily-stuffed red chairs rise up a slight incline, two by two, pointed forward (and at an angle inward, such that they do not obstruct the view of the seats behind them) at a large, heavy curtain, which spans across what would be otherwise called a stage. At the front of the room, stationed to either side of the curtain, are two tall broad-shouldered and well-armored men, faces masked in steel, sashed in finest wine velvet. They hold halberds at a disciplined ready which seems more than ceremonial. On the innermost waist of each are four sheathed, narrow blades of varying length. Once your group has stepped into the room, the two servant-guards who came with you take their places as before, at either side of the doorway. Sir Piersen ushers you forward, encouraging you to fill the frontmost seats first, then work your way back.


----------



## DrZombie (May 4, 2007)

Raven takes a seat at the second row, and sits down lightly, ready to get up in a momen'ts notice.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 5, 2007)

walking into the room, Cray's take a look around, noticing the guards, and several other features of the room, he sit down next to Raven, in a barely regestered wisper ment for himself why would there be such heavly armed guards around when we have no weapons to do anything?

OOC: for a note as to who I am look in the OOC forum if you havent already


----------



## dpdx (May 5, 2007)

Having partaken freely of the food offered, Fendric and Hiritus enter the room and occupy the front row, looking stoicly at the halberdiers.

Whispering to Hiritus, Fendric comments, "I hope Lord Kildre has not been threatened as of late, but this guard would suggest otherwise."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2007)

Nurthk takes a seat where available. Despite his suspicion of the generosity he had eaten his fill and now seemed to be waiting for someone to step out of the shadows to collect payment for the food.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 6, 2007)

When everyone is seated, Piersen stands abruptly at attention. "Lord Kildre Vemaunt," he announces, loudly a over-pronounced. One of the frontmost guards turns and releases a small level; the curtain pulls back abruptly, with a sense of great weight to it. There is a great flurry of clinking sounds, like raindrops on steel: It seems that the curtain is woven over a sheet of chain.

Behind it is a man in his middle-fifties, clean-shaven with heavy eyebrows, hair greying but still dark. He is ornately costumed in red, white, and gold. Torches to either side give life to his jewelry, which cannot be counted. He is standing, palms open, like a performer or orator preparing to address his audience.

"Greetings," is his only address. It is practiced but a bit too quietly spoken. He clasps his hands. "I am to understand you have a message for me?"


----------



## dpdx (May 7, 2007)

Fendric rises, and bows. "Your Eminence, I am Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, servant of the Radiant Light, and most of us here assembled make up the Fellowship of the White Dove. 

I bear an urgent message for you, that I have lately come to find out is from Lord Thedoric of our kingdom, though I was charged to deliver these messages not by him but by someone representing himself as Sir Exantrius, a knight of some renown in our kingdom."

Fendric searches his pockets for the letter. Hiritus looks on expectantly, then identifies a pocket by pointing to it. Fendric, relieved, produces the letter and hands it out at arm's length outward to Lord Kildre, as if expecting Piersen or someone to forbid him approaching the regent directly.

"I understand further that the message contains arcane magic meant to conceal its message from none but your eyes only. 

But I can tell you further on my own, Your Eminence, that a force of brigands is ravaging our land, and several of our major cities are under siege. Chances are that this message I hold for you concerns that fight, and I pray that it doesn't spill over into the Tourne. But it may, and at some point, Lord Thedoric prepared messages for his closest friends. Yours is the next to last, the last being for a noble by the name of Rienne Vaustus.

If any of us may answer questions you have about the letter and the other recipients, we would be happy to do so."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2007)

Nurthk barely concealed his astonishment. How important was this man, relative to the image he had of himself? Guards and security were important, but if he didn't have the capability to defend himself then what kind of leader was he? Was he even carrying a weapon?

The weight of Vemaunt's expensive clothing and jewellery seemed to take its toll on Nurthk's face, pulling it into a frown. In a nutshell, he was unimpressed, but as he often did he left talking to those more prudent with their choices of words. Apart from the food Nurthk couldn't think of anything nice to say.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 7, 2007)

Lord Vemaunt steps forward, taking the letter gingerly from Fendric -- taking seeming care to avoid even the risk of touching hands.

"You serve well," he says, but it is perfunctory. "Though I was never acquainted with Lord Thedoric. Sir Vaustus may have been. He has not always been particular to his crest." 

He takes a step away, toward his original position.

"Is your arrival unexpected to Sir Vaustus as well? I shall arrange your delivery. You may not find by fortune him to be so welcomely availed as I. How do you travel?"

He raises his eyebrows in question. To Nurthk's distaste, he seems (fortunately, most likely) oblivious.


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2007)

"By horses, and by foot, sir."

Raven answers politely, face neutral.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 19, 2007)

Vemaunt nods. "I shall arrange travel by carriage in convoy. It would be quicker travel, and you'd have the crown's protection. Is this amicable to your charge and will?"


----------



## dpdx (May 20, 2007)

"Indeed it would, Your Excellence. You are most kind," Fendric answers, Hiritus nodding his agreement.

"While I am thinking of it, is there any service we might render to this caravan?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 29, 2007)

"We should call for no service but that which you bring already," he responds, a certain deliberate kindness to his voice. "And for that service, I commend you."

He smiles, then folds his hands.

"I shall bid you fare well, then. Sir Piersen shall assure that you find yourselves on the soonest route to Perlech. May the travel be kind to you."

He bows, and abruptly the curtain closes again, with a somewhat unpleasant clatter. Sir Piersen steps forward and beckons you to follow.

_(Anything else you wish to do here before travelling? Piersen informs you that you should arrive in Perlech on your fifth day of travel.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jun 3, 2007)

Fendric leans in toward Sir Piersen as they follow, and says, "Lord Vemaunt was most kind to grant us an audience on such short notice; would you please be sure to relay our gratitude when next you speak with him?"

Hiritus, nearby, nods his assent before calling back to the group, "Did anyone else need supplies for their horses?"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 26, 2007)

I did not come by horse, I prefer to walk


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2007)

Oliver squints at the barnacle. "Better keep up, then," he growls, urging Whistler into a brisk old-man-bone-rattling trot that he has to clench his teeth against. Rather than endure the jostling, Winkle takes flight and wheels above, lighting here and there when he's ranged far ahead.

Fendric, ever-polite and oblivious, falls in alongside Cray speaking expansively about the glories of the Ever Shining Lord of Day. 

While so engaged, he takes the opportunity to sidle Whistler up to Nurthk and his new mount wondering idly if the burly half-orc had gotten round to naming it yet, "Nurthk, who seven-and-a-quarter hells is this 'Cray'?" He gives the cheery ranger a suspicious glance over his shoulder.

OOC: dpdx said he'd be out a bit, and I thought I'd post a get-us-moving again... if anything was inappropriate, happy to adjust.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 28, 2007)

Though obvious he doesn't under stand it much, Cray eagerly listens to Fendric, occasionally asking questions, attempting to learn at least some of the information that he says. Eventually, Cray asks What drove you to become a cleric Fendric?

Meanwhile, Puck is scurring around, from one of Crays many pockets to another.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2007)

As usual, Raven scouts ahead, occasionally halting to wait for the rest of the party, then moving on, scouting for a safe place to camp for the night.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 2, 2007)

_(Wow, I know it had been a while, but I never would have guessed over a month since my last post... Sorry, I wanted to post an XP update when I moved things along, and hadn't really found the time to compile it.

*Fendric 1250
Oliver 1225
Raven 1125
Nurthk 1100
Cylantro 1050
Cray 1025*

Resuming play_




			
				Fendric said:
			
		

> "Lord Vemaunt was most kind to grant us an audience on such short notice; would you please be sure to relay our gratitude when next you speak with him?"




"I shall, but 'tis of no need. Receiving guests is among His Lordship's born duties," Piersen remarks, "and, if I perceive it rightly, one of his favorite."

Sir Piersen departs only briefly, and returns with word of a morning departure.

...

Come morning (after adequately supplying your own horses) Piersen meets you again to introduce you to your "convoy," which is in fact made up of seven men, eight _very_ large draft horses (ten feet at the withers, you'd guess), and two substantial vehicles; the first, an open-topped cart with six wide rows of seats (you could seat at least thirty wide-shouldered men in it) running in tiers down toward the driver's perch. The other - your carriage - is about thirty feet long and ten feet wide, varnished wood of a deep red, bulging at the middle.

A man you'd guess to be the oldest among him (though he can't be more than 35) steps forward first, wiping his hands as the others continue readying the equipment. At his hip is a narrow, short sword, but aside from this his dress is that of a man at leisure: Light yellow tunic, with a pale grey cloak held in place by a single golden ring. (The others are dressed similar, and Hiritus quickly gathers that they are most likely lower nobleman of some none-too-important title.)

"Good morning," he offers amicably, although as he looks over your varied lot his face reads skepticism, perhaps even suspicion. "My name's Koehl, and I'll be headsman for the excursory -- not that it should matter much. As the crew here goes," he turns, gesturing to each man in turn.

"Federich Haulm will be _your_ driver," he says, pointing to a broad-jawed (but not particularly broad-shouldered) man knelt down checking the hitching of your carriage.

"Rattmes Olmbauer, our driver," a man in his mid-twenties with a pronounced swayback and an equally pronounced nose pointing out from under the loose tufts of his brown-blonde hair.

"Katter Ausmond's the handler," he says, indicating a husky young man in loose-fit garb, who appears to be taking quick inventory of the brief saddlebags adoring one of his stock.

"Brich Oerry..." Koehl pauses, searching for a good description. "Well, him and the rest of us are just along for the ride, I'd say." The man he points to is sturdy-looking, handsome, with curly brown hair and well-groomed chops. In addition to his shortsword -- which most of the others wear -- he has a rather fine longbow (fine-_looking_, anyway), the string of which he currently seems concerned about.

"Sturt Bommel. He'll pluck his _brodstren_ until you plead he cease, but he ain't bad at it." There is an instrument not unlike a cello in the back of the cart, but currently the man Sturt is dividing into parts a healthy sack of cured meat.

"And that," Koehl concludes, pointing to a knob-kneed teenage boy who seems far too concerned with looking busy, "is young Harrold Mandervot. Bark him around if it pleases you... If I'm not mistaken it's his first time travelling in service, so it'll do him good to work his legs a bit."

Introductions done, Koehl shows you around the carriage quickly. It is split into three sections, the frontmost being a small sitting room lined by a single shelf carrying a brief but motley collection of books; the centermost being the tallest of the three, lined by bunks four to the side (each more spacious than you could have expected, and with both a curtain and a door available to pull down for privacy); and the rear containing a table and two benches, as well as a set of shelves and cupboards containing a surprising array of food and drink, above which (accessible by a very narrow staircase) is an open-air deck lined by benches and featuring a shallower table, as well.

"This will be yours until Perlech, although some of us will be parting ways in Keimund, and you'll be joining a convoy for the rest of the travel." He smiles with a vague hopefulness. "We should be off in a few minutes. Come to me with any questions in the meantime."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 3, 2007)

3I ain't riding in a carriage unless I'm mortally wounded, or better, dead." Raven says smilingly." I'll scout ahead"


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 3, 2007)

Never have I ridden, for it makes one slow and fat says Cray in an almost hurt tone like he was insulted i am going to walk and run


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2007)

Oliver nods his agreement with Raven, "I'd prefer to ride on my own as well, unless there's some reason you need these ruddy great beasts?" He openly gawps at the horses. "What do you feed these behemoths?"


----------



## dpdx (Jul 4, 2007)

[Up and running again! Welcome back, DrZ!]



> Eventually, Cray asks What drove you to become a cleric Fendric?



"Fate, I suppose. I was raised in a Temple, so I suppose it would have been difficult _not_ to become one."
_________________

The Pelorites introduce themselves to the assembled group, exchanging pleasantries.

Fendric, fairly well chagrined at the prospect of (still) not having his own horse, removes his things from the back of Justice and climbs into the carriage, waving to the others as he enters.

Hiritus, riding Justice but feeling selfish about it, attempts to offer Fendric a space on his steed again, but to no avail. Resigned, but relieved, he falls in beside the other mounted personnel before taking a guarding position as directed by the caravaners.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 6, 2007)

The first day of travel passes peacefully enough. The over-sized cart horses keep a fine pace with the lighter, nimbler horses, and indeed seem to tire much less easily. Katter frets that if there were a stock cart to pull the riding horses, you'd be able to travel for an extra four hours.

Your escorts are easy to get along with, as well. Sturt in fact spends only the first leg of the travel with his instrument (a deep-voiced thing whose sound doesn't travel far, which is not an unfortunate thing: although he seems very proficient with it, his playing is very bland and lacking in expression); at the first rest stop, he invites himself into the carriage, popping open a barrel of fair mead (which, he feels, your lot has been under-utilizing).

Rattmes is a talkative sort, with far more stories than his years would justify. He is also, however, just a touch on the soft-spoken time, and Hiritus loses too many of his words under the hoofbeat to really follow his point.

And after a brief period of mutual nervousness, Tatlock forges a loose friendship with the boy Harrold Mandervot, united as much by insecurity as by age. The two share jokes as they ride (Tatlock's jokes are more generally a list of things which might fall into a pigsty, but Harrold makes a point of laughing anyway). They make a brief effort to play Kingsmen before the evening's rest, but after three quick losses by the young nobleman Katter steps in to save him from any further embarrassment. Tatlock, however, finds the handler's game no more troubling.

The night's camp is easy (particularly with the carriage to rest in; Fendric finds that these lodgings vastly exceed the rooms at Pilate's), and the next day's travel is more of the same. A few hours in, Koehl jogs (rather nimbly) from cart to carriage to make a quick announcement.

"We'll be at Geid shortly. Are there any who'd want to stop there, or should we simply travel on?"

_(*Raven:* Spot check, please)_


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2007)

Raven travels ahead, attentive and tense (spot 27)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 14, 2007)

Raven is the first to notice the camp set up near the road, among a patch of trees, about six hours out of Geid. They are long tent's, not remotely concealed. And even from a distance, Raven can recognize the emblem on a flag (a gold tower on a flag, with three prongs on each vertical end) as the same your new companions bear.

It is still a ways off yet to guess how many there are, but at least two long tents, and a few carts about. You don't see any horses, however; perhaps theirs are not so large as these.

Brich notices it shortly after, and passes the word out among his others. "These may be the convoy we're set to meet in Geid," Koehl comments. "Odd spot to camp though. Maybe they're new to these roads, and don't know how near the city is."


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao rejoins the caravan shortly before they draw to a halt. Of late, since entering the Tourne, the stranger from a strange land has been somewhat quiet and withdrawn. He has taken to taking himself off for hours at a time, catching up or waiting for the rest of his companions down the road. Xiao suspects that it drives Fendric to distraction having members of the party wondering off on their own. But Xiao carries nothing more offensive than a staff, and off all the group, has been the least affected by the controls placed on weapons. By now, his command of the language is tolerable, sufficient that he is able to make himself understood well enough. And the group, quite frankly, is not that hard to track down, especially given that relatively few people seem to come here from elsewhere.

With two, no, now only one letter to deliver, the task which has largely subsumed their personal goals and ambitions for so long will soon be completed. People are going to have to start making their own decisions again. The subtle changes in the group dynamic are, Xiao suspects, the slow awakening of his companions sense of individuality. 

Xiao wonders what the others are thinking of doing once they are done. Xiao wonders if they group will stay together, or will scatter in different directions across the continent. But for now, Xiao contents himself with wandering to the front of their little convoy to have a look at what lies ahead.

Xiao looks up at Raven and grins.

"We have look yes? First one to be spotted is smell of rotten egg."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2007)

Nurthk sits atop the party's carriage, with his head buried in one of the books provided. He turns the pages slowly, not being the fastest of readers but making up for it with a sincerity to learn from the text.

He seems happy to see Xiao spend more time with the rest of the party, and makes a point of trying to learn about the stranger's strange land.

Hearing about the camp up ahead Nurthk marks his page and goes to return the book to its place. He becomes more attentive to what goes on around the caravan, whereas up until this point he'd almost seen the trip as a holiday.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 20, 2007)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "These may be the convoy we're set to meet in Geid," Koehl comments. "Odd spot to camp though. Maybe they're new to these roads, and don't know how near the city is."



While Fendric stays in the carriage, Hiritus, keeping pace aboard Justice, takes Koehl's warning for what it is - a hint of suspicion. Looking ahead, and reaching out with his detect evil, Hiritus tries to make sure the situation is free of taint.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2007)

ic - Casual

Getting no response from his companion, Xiao taps the tall horseman on the leg with his staff.

"Hey Black Bird. You sleeping up there?"

Turning to see who is drifting up behind them, Xiao is a little surprised to see Hiritus, but not Fendric. Fendric seems to have become something akin to reticent since he lost his horse.

But Xiao is not surprised to see 'that' look on the paladin's face. Xiao has seen that look many times before. They do not have the men of such talent where Xiao comes from. But the stranger from strange lands has come to respect the paladin's ability to detect tainted souls.

"See anything ahead?"

Xiao waits for a response as his companions contemplate the situation ahead. The monk twirls his staff and rolls it across his shoulders. His feet planted, he twists slowly from side to side. 

"It have been quiet for some time now. Trouble bound to find us sooner or later."

He doesn't address his comments to anyone in particular. He just talks to fill the empty space. Not one of his most endearing qualities.

"But Xiao not mind. Xiao prefer to live in interesting times. Temple back home a bit boring, tell the truth. Lots of not interesting time. Listening to own breathing only interesting for so long. Xiao does miss the food, but."


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2007)

"You allready smell of rotten egg, my friend. Watch and learn." Raven says with a grin then disappears

(hide 31, Move silently 15)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 24, 2007)

On the initial approach, Xiao and Raven see no signs of activity around the camp. There are no horses, though gear hangs around smaller trees where horses might have been posted. The carts (six in total) are all full of gear beneath their benches. There is a fire from the night before, just the narrowest wisp of smoke now escaping the deepest embers. You cannot see inside the tents (three, in total) but no sound escapes them.

Hiritus, from his vantage, can detect no evil.

_(Spot checks, all.)_


----------



## doghead (Jul 24, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao watches Raven scurry off. With a shrug, the dark haired stranger drops his staff off his shoulders and into one hand, and sets off himself towards the camp ahead. He covers the the ground in easy strides, that eat up the distance in no time. 

Catching Raven's eye, Xiao indicates that he is going to have a look in the tents.

[sblock=ooc]Speed 50 ft. Spot (1d20+7=26)[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2007)

Raven looks at the tents intently, obviously not trusting the entire situation. (spot 20)


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2007)

ic - Casual

With one last look around, Xiao squares his shoulders and strides over towards the tents. He decides against attempting to remain unseen at this point - scuttling around like a rat tends to make people suspicious of your motives. However, the stranger with strange culinary utensils does move with a surprising lack of 'fuss'.

Xiao heads for the fire at the centre of the tents. From there he looks around for any signs of occupation, or trouble. If he spots nothing new, he announces himself with a greeting. If no response is forthcoming, he heads to the nearest tent and takes a look inside, pushing the flap aside with one hand while keeping his staff free in the other. 

He repeats the process with the other tents if necessary, or possible.

[sblock=ooc]Move Silently (1d20+8=23)
Initiative +3 ----- [+3 dex]
AC 16 ------------- [+1 class, +2 Dex, +3 Wis*] 
* Touch 15, Flat Footed 14.
* melee +7 (quarterstaff, 1d6+3/1d6+3) 
* melee +7 (unarmed strike, 1d8+3) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 3, 2007)

Xiao finds the three long tents are all essentially the same inside: There is a short row of hammocks which tie from the center post to the pole supporting the tent sides. There are twelve of these "bunks" in each tent, six per row and two rows high. Hanging from hooks on the opposite side are a mixture of belts, weapons (mostly shortswords), and gear sacks; the most common seem to be dark brown leather sidepouches of a fairly decent size. Clothing and other small personal items sit in nets hung from the center poles, as well. Xiao notes that these hooks supporting the hammocks and sacks as well as to hold the tent sides in place are all the same, such that all the poles used in the tent's construction are identical and interchangeable. At least a half-dozen circular gouges of turned dirt are visible about each tent, suggesting that the crews involved had trouble placing these poles.

Missing from all the tents, however, are there inhabitants. A few stools, food scraps beside them, form a semi-circle about the campfire, as well as the numerous still-visible bootprints all suggest recent habitation. Indeed, from the remnants of the fire there is a vague but friendly scent; if he could not blame his imagination, Xiao would swear they'd been baking sweet almond bread. Around the camp fire, however, Xiao does note three more small mounds of gouged dirt, two by the stools, and one about six feet behind them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2007)

Seeing Raven and Xiao disappear in the direction of the camp Nurthk reluctantly decides to follow suit. After collecting a couple of critical pieces of equipment he descends from the carriage and strides after his colleagues.









*OOC:*


 spot check = 17


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 3, 2007)

When Xiao motions noone is there, Raven's paranoia, usually a small but insisting voice in the back of his head, starts playing the drums.
He looks his raven in the eye and says "get Nurthk"

He draws his bow, nocks an arrow and carefully walks over to Xiao.


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2007)

ic - Casual

"There is no one here," Xiao informs Raven. "Take a look. Funny little hills of dirt here, and here as well," Xiao adds, pointing to the two mounds near the stools, and the one a little further away."

"Perhaps Raven should also check tracks. They have not all just popped into forest for pee-pee at same time. Xiao will wait here. Watch for trouble."

Xiao keeps an eye open for trouble while Raven does his thing. Xiao draws air in deeply, trying to identify the scent coming from the fire. "Smell like almond," he mutters to himself. "Something else smell like almond, but Xiao cannot remember what."

Unsatisfied, Xiao steps over to the mounds. He considers them from several angles. He crouches down and sniffs the air. "Humm." But for the moment he doesn't touch them. Perhaps someone else will have an insight.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 6, 2007)

Arriving shortly after Nurthk, 2 arrows nocked in his bow, Cray starts to look carefully for tracks, then attempts to identify the almond smell.

ooc- (smell)11+knowledge(nature) 9, (where tracks go)19+Track(survival) 9,
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194945

(find tracks)spot 17+11(9+2)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1194960


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 6, 2007)

Once Raven calls for Nurthk, most of the Tourneans come forward as well (save for Brich the archer and Rattmes the driver). As each approaches they seem to become more silently perplexed by the situation. Only Katter has one soft utterance: "By the crown..."

Xiao: After some investigation, it doesn't seem that the scent is necessarily coming from the fire, as it is pretty uniformly noticeable throughout the camp.

Cray: Aside from, of course, almonds, there is a certain deadly poison (called "bitter aucasian" or simply "bitter auc," made by processing the ashes of the non-native aucasia root) often noted to have an almond-like smell. The sweeter, baked element of the scent, however, bears no relation to anything other than itself, as far as Cray can tell.

Looking for tracks, Cray does not have trouble finding them leading into camp, from the road to the south. It appears that more than a few horses came and plenty of weight was borne by the carts, and their path is generally easy to mark. In fact, Cray finds himself able to guess with some confidence at the direction of nearly every visible mark left behind by their movement - they all head inward to the camp, or indicate movement within it. There is no sign of anyone having left the camp, in any direction.

He additionally notices about fifteen more of the gouged mounds near the carts, most of which are significantly larger in diameter and less pronounced in height, due to the finer grain of dirt there.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao shrugs his shoulders. Tracks in, no tracks out. And no people.

"Magic," he mutters to no one in particular. "Or flying creatures," he adds after a moments contemplation.

"Time to have look and see at mounds," he announces. "Or under mounds to be precise more."

[sblock=ooc]The mounds, are they soup bowl sized? grave sized? Do they look deliberate, or more the result of something else, like a giant dancing a gig in the campsite.

Xiao's intention is to dig into the mounds to see if anything lies beneath the dirt. He will probably hold off a bit until the others (Fendric, Oliver and co) have had a chance to have a look around as well. Don't want to get too far ahead of them.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 7, 2007)

"*Burrowing creatures*." Raven says, exchanging his bow for his two-handed sword.
"*This will be trouble*"

He then takes a carefull look at the largest mound, proddiong it a bit. If nothing happens, he will get  a shovel and starts to excavate.


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2007)

ic - Casual

"Burrowing creatures? Bu/row/ing. Bur/row ... eh."

Xiao stands up and glances around at the ground around his feet. He steps back from the mound.

"Flying is better. Can see flying coming."

Xiao frowns.

"Should Raven really be digging?"

[sblock=ooc]OK, I'll shut up now. Let the others have a chance to get a word in.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 12, 2007)

the almond smell reminds me of a poison, but the scent smells too sweet

afterword, while walking around the camp

Looks like whatever did this is gone, and we should follow it, suck an evil act should not go unpunished


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Xiao*: The mounds are smaller, varying between three and six inches across. The dirt where they are isn't raised much (in some cases, it's depressed); primarily they are noticeable for their visibly different texture compared to the unbroken, packed earth around it.

As Raven digs, the Tourneans take a look around the camp. Harrold seems bothered with the camp's construction: "The posts are askew and the sides are uneven... Were they in a hurry?" The camp would look fine to any reasonable traveler's estimation, but given the number of times you've seen young Harrold take a palm this trip over an unlatched buckle or weak knot, his perspective is understood.

About three feet down, Raven feels his shovel break through the dirt and squish into something softer. He hears a deep hissing sound, almost like a sigh, and catches a brief sight of a slick moving surface, almost like the side of a large snake. It is a deep dirty red with barely-distinguishable yellow-orange stripes, and the light glints off it as though it were wet or oiled. It moves, pulls downward, and disappears under a soft cascade of dirt after only a moment.

There are thick streaks of a reddish-black substance around the tip of the shovel, thick and granular, almost tar-like in consistency.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 16, 2007)

Raven doesn't recall any beast which looks like that (K/nature 12). What he does know is that it isn't a good idea to be standing in the deep hole when they can dig like that.

"Bugger. Get out of here."

With a few long strides he goes for higher ground (top of cart, , gnarley roots of a tree, rock)


----------



## dpdx (Aug 18, 2007)

[Sorry, guys. The one time I went to check the board, it was down.]

Hiritus continues outside after the caravan has stopped. His eyes meet with Raven's rapid strides toward him, and the paladin notices blood on Raven's shovel.

[_Detecting taint at will_ in the vicinity of the campsite.]

"Wh-"

Stepping quickly back into the carriage, sword drawn, he mentions brusquely to Fendric: "Brother, look lively - trouble is afoot."

Nodding silently, Fendric stands up, putting his armor on. His hand feels quickly for his holy symbol, and once he needlessly but habitually confirms he is still wearing it, returns to the buckles and straps.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 18, 2007)

What did you see? Cray calls to Raven, glancing at him for a moment, then looking down back at the ground. He then walks to the hole and peers in it, poking the dirt with the tip of his arrow, before taking a step away.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 19, 2007)

"*Something red with yellow-orange stripes. Looked big. Like a snake. Maybe one of them landsharks or something. Never actually seen one of them buggers*." Raven mutters.
"*Should take it out if we can. They shouldn't roam in this area. They say they'll eat anything*."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 19, 2007)

(edit : double post)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 19, 2007)

Hiritus does detect the presence of evil in the thing before it disappears into the earth below.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 20, 2007)

"It will eat anything!" exclaims Cray, "Sounds like a mighty creature. Get ready Puck, a challange is afoot!" You hear a small 'cry' from somewhere on Crays body.

Cray puts away his bow and draws his longsword and with a mutter of "hesjing" the blade is covered in ice.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 21, 2007)

"On your guards!" shouts Hiritus in a rare display of leadership as he takes a wide berth from where he estimates the snake is and toward Justice. "It radiates taint! Be careful! We must decide whether or not we stand and fight!"

Fendric pokes his head outside of the cart, at this point dressed in the armor, but not bothering with the customary over-tunic. Looking over the scene, he discovers the mounds at once. [_Pelor, Most Merciful, I extend You my gratitude for a non-airborne threat._]

"Friends, how may I be of assistance?"


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 21, 2007)

"*By not arguing with anyone for a week.*" Raven says dryly as he scans the ground. "*But summoning something that can be used as bait somewhere over here*" he points at a place nearby "*would do for now*."

Raven readys an action to full attack when the critter bursts from the ground. In my mind's eye he is standing on a rocky patch and he points to a place nearby on soft ground that he can reach without exposing himself.

OOC: dpdx, it's been ages since fendric and raven had a good argument. Is there a better time then in the middle of a fight?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2007)

Nurthk scowls as he chooses between having his bow or axe in hand. Favouring his axe in this encounter he brandishes it with a twirl and moves over to stand ready nearby Raven's freshly dug hole. He stomps and jumps around a couple of times, trying to lure the creature to the surface.

"Nothing like a heavy old fool to get something's attention," he remarks, "Watch my back, yeah?"


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

Though it galls him to do so, Oliver takes shelter in one of the wagons, relaxing his old bones into the comfort of a seat with a sigh. He is snappish, equal parts guilty, ashamed and defensive about his choice. Though, like Nurthk, Oliver is glad to have a large assortment of books. His bristling brows and knobby fingers are all that is visible of him for some time.

As the wagon train trundles to a halt, he clambers down the side in his stiff, spry way. He cranes his thin neck to see what has stirred the attention of the others_. Shoulda been watching instead of burying my nose in that book. Tourne has a ...colorful history. Embroidered, more like._ His mouth twists as pats Whistler. As the old man untethers the fine crossbow lashed to the tall horse's saddle, Whistler turns his fine-boned head around and regards Oliver passively, ears flicking alternately toward the empty camp. A low whicker rumbles in the horse's throat and chest.

Oliver glowers and readies the crossbow, checking the draw of daggers and swords as he moves steadily over to the site to stand alongside the others.

OOC:
Knowledge Nature (smell): 26 ACED!
Knowledge Nature (creatures): 14
Knowledge Geography (hoping for Tourne clues, maybe from book): 7
Knowledge History (hoping for Tourne clues, maybe from book): 24

Spot: 19
Listen: 20


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao looks around as his companions spring into life. After a moment, the far from home monk discards the idea of climbing somewhere safer like Raven. Xiao, unlike his avian afflicted friend, can do little at a distance beyond hurling insults. Xiao stalks over to where Nurthk stands, talking up a position about ten feet from his companion.

"Xiao will watch Nurthk, Nurthk will watch Xiao," he says with a grin. Xiao taps the ground with the end of his staff. "Here beastie, beastie."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 9, 2007)

"Xiao, you've got yourself a deal," Nurthk replies, happy to have someone else nearby.

He continues hitting the ground around him, trying to simulate a person walking in a circle.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 9, 2007)

Nurthk taps away, but it seems as though the worm will not return. There is a long pause; at last, the thing emerges from the ground in a rush, biting toward Nurthk. _(Nurthk & Raven have readied attack actions which go off here; they are additionally flanking.)_ Brich, who has positioned himself with an arrow nocked not far from there, fires, striking the creature near it's head. _(The creature's attack is postponed until the readied actions are resolved.)_

The thing's face is a skull, wrapped in some thin, darkly-veined yellow membrane. Its body protrudes back from that, one long, bulging reddish-yellow tube, pulsating sickly. From his vantage, Raven can see a long, thick spinal column through the thing's thin skin.

Only a beat later, two more of the things burst forth from the ground in the near vicinity, one attacking Nurthk *(Attack 9)*, the other attacking Xiao *(Attack 23, 5 damage, 2 Fortitude saves if hit)*. 

_(Initiatives, please.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01
02   *
03     +----+         *
04     +----+
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  =F       H  \\   *
08  =T           \\
09                \+   
10     s""         +   
11     """       r         
12                   ++
13                   ||
14     * =f          ||
15       k=          ||
16       h=          ||
17         K         ++
18             O  b
19            
20           w
21         wX N
22      @      w
23           C  R
24               *
25

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized/

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

Oliver's reaction to the creatures is equal parts swears and prayers. He drops to a knee to better aim his crossbow. He draws a bead...

OOC: 
Init: 9 + 3 = 12

_On the worm-thing on row 20_
Attack: 19 + 3 + 4 + 2 - 4 = 24 (crit!)
Damage: 4 x 2 = 8


----------



## dpdx (Sep 10, 2007)

Fendric - Init: 11
Hiritus - Init: 14

Hiritus dismisses Justice in the carnage of the battle, preferring that the horse sit this one out. Drawing his longsword, Hiritus moves himself toward Nurthk and Xiao.

[Move south full, ready action to strike at snake should one present itself: +11(19-20), d8+2.]

Fendric, ignoring Raven's goading, finishes his armor, and moves to join the fray, spells and healing at the ready. 

[Move toward snakes.]


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao curses as the attack of the second wave of creatures catches him unawares and wrong footed. 

[sblock=ooc]Initiative 18, 1st Fort Save 26, 2nd Fort save 22.
HP 43/48, AC 16 (T15, FF14)

Not sure if this is against the first creature that emerged or one of the second two. 
Flurry of Blows (if possible, doesn't include flanking bonus).
* Attack Unarmed 14+6, Damage 6.
* Attack Unarmed 9+6, Damage 5.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 10, 2007)

What strange beasts these are says Cray, raising his weapon

ooc:init=20
Attack on worm in row 22
Roll:23=1d20+6
6=1d8+3(4);1d6 ice(2)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro and Ginger had spent the trip in the carriage with Oregano tied to the back of the carriage. When the carriage had stopped Cylantro had looked up from her studies but had quickly returned to reading. But now with the sounds of combat outside, she has jumped up and is gathering her backpack together as Ginger runs around the carriage excited by the activity.

OOC:
Init: 16
Action: Gathering equipment and moving out of carriage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2007)

(initiative: 14)

An axehead flashes forth as the creature emerges from underground. The momentum of Nurthk's weapon starts to build.

(readied attack: attack 25, damage 13)

As the second creature emerges Nurthk's adrenaline kicks in, and he almost seems to go wild.

(raging, full attack action:
N22 creature- 
attack 28
damage 12

attack 25
damage 6

L20 creature- 
attack 20
damage 8

attack 19
damage 11)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 13, 2007)

_(For clarification - not that anyone's posted anything contradictory, just 'cause I realized I'd left out the details - the bodies of these things are about a foot in diameter, they rise between 4 to 6 feet out of the ground. Their skull-faces are also distinctly humanoid, though the jaw area protrudes somewhat.)_

Nurthk & Raven strike the thing simultaneously as it emerges, cutting it ragged at the middle, thick spatters of a mucous-like substance flung outward from its wounds. It falls to the ground, a vague sizzling hiss escaping its through open but unmoving mouth.

(*Round 1*)

Cray steps toward the nearest worm, laying a keen wound upon it with his icy blade.

Koehl steps briskly into a position flanking Cray's worm, laying his sword into it as well.

Federich hops deftly out of the cart at a run, marking his blade into the other remaining worm with a deft, cool-headed stroke.

Rattmes seems more concerned, but in a wide-eyed jog makes way nearer to the enemy worm. Katter likewise moves in a wide circle to take up position near one of the attackers. 

Brich takes one leaping, sideways stride to gain a better angle, nocking and arrow and quickly releasing it as he plants his feet. His aim is either too hasty or too cautious, as it lands harmlessly in the dirt at the worm's base, but it is only a moment before he lets fly another, and this one finds its mark in the length of the thing's body.

Sturt hops from his cart, rushing over to Harrold and grabbing the boy by the bicep, holding him back from entering the fray.

Xiao spins, striking the worm behind him with a hard kick and a well-placed fist. He feels bone breaking underneath the second; Rattmes sidesteps wide-eyed as the thing falls at his feet. Continuing the motion, the monk steps over into a better position against the remaining enemy.

Cylantro gathers her equipment and leaves the carriage, moving in toward the action.

The remaining worm turns and bites Katter at the wrist, leaving a deep mark. The Tournean clenches his face in pain, recoiling from the wound; it is only a moment before his body seizes up, and he stands still in mid-turn, motionless save for a light trembling.

As it bites, four other like worms emerge from the earth.

The first comes up behind Cylantro as she moves, diving to bite at her leg. *(Attack 17, Damage 8, 2 x Fort Saves if hit)*

Two others emerge next to Brich and Katter, respectively, but seem to have a bad grasp of where these warriors will be, and bite only air.

The last comes up behind Cray, lunging from the earth with open mouth. *(Attack 25, Damage 6, 2 x Fort Saves if hit)*

_(Note that you should consider yourselves flat-footed against these opponents, if applicable.)_

Nurthk, enraged, turns upon the worm that has just struck Cray. The thing disappears beneath the bright fire of his spinning blades; as the flames clear, there is only a long stump left wiggling above the ground, thick yellow-green fluid pumping out through blackened char. Glancing over as he steps toward the nearest opponent, he sees the the things head has somehow made its way to the branches above Raven. It oozes pointlessly.

Hiritus jogs intently over toward Cylantro, coming up behind the thing that has risen behind her. _(Hope you don't mind the slightly changed move given the new threat.)_

Oliver, seeing his initial target destroyed (and several others, too!) turns and lays aim upon the worm that has risen beside Brich Oerry. He lands a bolt squarely beneath its jaw. The Tournean turns his head briefly, paying a startled smirk to the old rogue.

Fendric exits the cart, moving to Hiritus' side. Tatlock moves a few cautious steps in the other direction, fumbling with his sling before hurtling a stone vaguely in the direction of the worm attacking Cylantro.

*
Round 1*
20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven



```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01
02   *
03     +----+         *
04     +----+
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10 T   """         +   
11     """                
12   HF              ++
13   w               ||
14   Y * ==          ||
15      s==          ||
16       h=          ||
17                   ++
18             O     
19          f r    b
20       wK X$     w
21         w N 
22      @ k C$ $
23              R
24               *
25

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

If she is still moving:
Cylantro steps away from the worm, begins a spell and then as she completes it three glowing missiles fly from her fingers and strike the creature.

If she is paralyzed:
Cylantro tries to move but her limbs refuse to respond.

OOC: Worm hits: 8 damage; Saves: 8, 21
Action: 5-foot step south to D-15, MM for 13 (5+3+5) damage.


----------



## doghead (Sep 14, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao lets out a grunt of satisfaction as the worm creature collapses at his feet. For a heartbeat the monk is still. Then once more the stranger explodes into action.

[sblock=ooc]If Xiao is within the threat range of the nearest worm, he will attack that one. Flurry of blows (roll + bab & str bonuses)
* Attack 25, Damage 4.
* Attack 14, Damage 10.

If he isn't threaten, or if the worm is killed before his turn, he will move to assist Brich (AC is low enough already, so just move, not charge)
* Attack 17, Damage 5.[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Sep 15, 2007)

Hiritus, noticing at once the danger to Cylantro, moves into position, roars his prayer upward, and slashes mightily with his longsword at the demon worm threatening her:

"Beloved Pelor, grant me the strength to cleanse this world of evil!"

[Hiritus: Full attack, smiting evil on first blow: Atk - 17, Damage 17; second at normal second attack bonus: Atk - 18, Damage 10.]

Fendric, too impressed with Hiritus' might to notice he's standing entirely too close to the demon worm for his own good, notices the error, corrects it, and goes to work. Stepping backward, and clutching the sun medallion about his neck, he begins his prayer.

"Blessed Totem of the Radiant Light, I beseech you humbly for a mighty Xorn, capable of fighting these creatures in their own demesne!"

His wish is granted, and although his deity's interpretation of "mighty" might leave much to be desired among lay personnel, it has effect. A small earth creature tunnels into the ground where Fendric had just stood, and follows the instruction the cleric sent to it:

[_Any such foul creatures as these you may encounter, you are blessed to deliver back unto the Nine Hells_.]

[Fendric: 5' Step North, cast Summon Monster IV: Minor Xorn, 4HD at 13E, 5' underground. If Hiritus has not killed the worm by Fendric's turn, Xorn attacks demon worm at 14D, otherwise proceed underground toward nearest worm (currently 20H) while remaining within 30' of Fendric. Minor Xorn per SRD, spell duration 8 rounds or until slain.]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2007)

Init:20 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1266514
Fort save failed
Dmg taken:6

Cray lets out a grunt from the attack of the worm though injured he turns to attack the worm "Damned creture"

Attack (5)
[sblock=ooc]
if I miraculously hit it
Dmg:1d8+3=5;1d6=4 (9)
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 17, 2007)

With a cry, Raven charges the nearest worm, his eyes focused on the thing he hates most in the world : undead.

(ooc : charge : attack 28, dmg 16 presuming those things are undead, if not dmg 12, sorry for the late reply, I was on a holiday, and yes, it was in the south of france)


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2007)

Oliver lowers the crossbow, the sights drop from his view and he catches Brich's smirk. The old man quirks a bushy brow, but doesn't otherwise respond. His hands have gone automatically into the motions of reloading the crossbow. Lever, click, slot, raise. He looks around for another target, one free of melee. Lacking that he engages the lock on the bow and dras his swords, moving, as footing allows to flank the nightmare attacking Brich.

OOC: Let me know if there are rolls to make what with all the weapon shuffling.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 20, 2007)

Raven charges, sword flying, toward the worm-thing attacking Brich. A cascade of weird fluid flies in the blade's wake. The thing itself is nearly severed, but waves in the air, snarls ferociously, spine still intact.

Cray feels the site of his injury go rapidly numb. He turns toward the creature to retaliate, but finds his body stiff, and movements ever harder to accomplish. Within moments he finds himself fully paralyzed. _(BTW, I still need a second Fort save from Cray.)_

Koehl, seeing both Cray and Katter in trouble, stabs fiercely at the worm near them, but it sways almost carelessly out of the bath of the sword. Undaunted, Koehl brings the blade back in a hard, swinging motion, further injuring but not defeating the monster. He completes the motion with a quick jump-step, glancing at Federich.

The driver, for his part, seems to read Koehl's meaning, and steps in a wide circle to flank the worm. He brings his sword down into its back with authority, and it falls silently to the ground.

Rattmes, seeing a similar opportunity, charges toward the worm Raven has nearly slain. Lunging sword-first, he finishes the thing off cleanly.

Katter stands immobile.

Brich considers his options, then backpedals until he has a clear shot on the creature that has struck Cylantro. He lets one arrow fly, and it lands dead center in the writhing tube of flesh.

Sturt glances a harsh "stay-put" look at Harrold, then moves to flank with Fendric. It is clear from the way he swings his sword that, save perhaps the young one, he is the least battle-ready here, and though he makes contact he leaves only a small mark on the thing.

Xiao steps sideways toward the worm nearest him, limbs flying. He lands one light blow, and misses with one strong one.

Cylantro tries to step away, but finds her limbs will not obey her. She stands rigid, feeling a numbness overwhelm her.

The worm that has struck Cylantro now lunges, wrapping itself around her. *(Touch 11 to start grapple.)* It coils about her once, then squeezes, snarling at those near her. *(8 damage.)* 

The other worm hisses, snapping toward Koehl but not coming close to making contact.

The ground shakes slightly as several more worms burst out. It takes more than a moment to count them: There are seven.

The first emerges looking ready to lunge at Koehl, but turns swiftly to wrap itself around Katter. Katter's eyes bulge as it squeezes, but his expression remains otherwise unchanged.

Two emerge around Sturt, one biting into his arm, the other around his ankles. His body stiffens in a twisted pose, a look of barely-begun panic frozen on his face.

The next comes up between Oliver and Rattmes, lunging at the Tournean, but missing. Before Oliver can react, another comes up to his side, its human-like jaw snapping toward his face. *(Attack 18, Damage 5, Two Fort saves if hit)*

Brich finds himself attacked again, but again proves too nimble for these creatures, as its teeth fly through empty air.

The last comes up beside Hiritus, biting at the young paladin. *(Attack 13, Damage 9, Two Fort saves if hit.)*

_(*Note*: Since these are coming from cover before they attack, you should consider yourselves flat-footed to the ones who are emerging. However, since by this point they should be expected, I'll throw out the ad hoc option of being "at ready", taking a -1 to all attacks and skill checks in exchange for retaining your Dex bonus against any more than emerge. You can track whether or not you're using this on your own, though the decision should be made during your round. Obviously, those with uncanny dodge or similar will have no need for this.)_

*Round 2*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven



```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10 T   """         +   
11    w"""                
12   HF              ++
13                 b ||
14 wsY * ==         w||
15   w   ==          ||
16       h=          ||
17                   ++
18             Ow    
19             w r 
20       wX $     $
21        K$fN     R
22      @ k C$ $
23              
24               *
25

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees

Note: There are additional worms grappling Cylantro and Katter, not indicated on the map.
```


----------



## dpdx (Sep 20, 2007)

GP, What happened with Hiritus and Fendric?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 20, 2007)

dpdx said:
			
		

> GP, What happened with Hiritus and Fendric?




OOC: Look at the initiative order. Their turn hasn't come up yet. Still waiting on Nurthk (Festy_Dog) to post, I assume.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 20, 2007)

Second fort save:20


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 20, 2007)

_(OOC: Tailspinner's correct. Breaking there to give Festy a bit more time, and everyone a bit more information. A lot has changed, so it makes sense to let you guys revise or elaborate upon.)_


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oliver yelps with surprise. The yelp chokes off in a nasty gargle as the danger of the bite sinks in. He shakes off the pain of the wound, hoping that his gnarly old sinews will prove too tough for the venom. Blood sheets out of the wound, lost on his dark armor and bright and disturbing against his pale, crepey skin. He drops and rolls backwards over his shoulder in Brich's direction, wincing mightily, to get away from the second snake-beast and to better aid Rattmes.

OOC: (rolls forthcoming)


----------



## doghead (Sep 21, 2007)

ic - Casual 

_(next Round)_

Xiao spits with disgust, then resumes pounding away at the nearest worm.

[sblock=ooc]
Flurry of Blows
* To Hit 15. Dam 10.
* To Hit 9. Dam 13.

If it is killed in the meanwhile, Xiao will move to assist whoever seems to be in the most trouble. Spd 50 ft. Tumble +10 if needed[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2007)

*AC 18 touch 14 FF 18, HP 56*

Raven sees his companions are in trouble. He rushes towards cylantro and tries to chop at the thing strangling her without dooing too much damage to the sorceress.

OOC : move+attack  25 dmg 11(15 if undead)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 25, 2007)

Nurthk _(autopilot)_ steps over to the worm-thing attacking Oliver. He reduces it to a messy husk in an angry whirl of flaming axe-heads.

Hiritus steps toward Cylantro, edging toward the next worm to engage it in battle as well. With one meaningful smite he dispatches the thing, which uncoils and falls around Cylantro's ankles. He aims a second strike of his sword at the remaining worm nearby, etching a meaningful wound upon its body.

Oliver rolls back _(ad hoc tumble successful)_ then reloads his bow, taking aim toward Brich's adversary, anticipating the archer's retreat.

Fendric steps away from the creature that has emerged near him, and casts his spell, willing the arrival of the Xorn beneath the worm-thing nearest Cylantro. Though it cannot be seen, its effects are immediate: The thing writhes angrily, being pulled back into the ground. Shortly a thick fluid bubbles from its mouth, and it falls motionless, its head barely visible above the earth.

Tatlock hurls another stone at the worm nearest him, striking a small hole in its flesh, then backs away nervously.

Raven, seeing that Cylantro is safe, heads over to aid Katter. _(double-move)_

Cray remains paralyzed, but begins to feel the numbness subside. _(you'll be able to act next round, so you can post an action when you have one ready.)_

Koehl steps to flank with Raven, and stabs twice into the flesh of the thing which has itself wrapped around Katter. The blade goes in deep, but the thing's grip does not loosen. Federich Haulm steps in, however, and makes quick change to that: He chops down with his sword, and the thing's head falls at Katter's motionless feet, its body shortly thereafter.

Rattmes strikes back at the thing which has attacked him, but though his sword finds its target its mark seems less than significant. He edges away nervously as the thing hisses back at him, looking to Nurthk for help.

Brich steps away from his attacker, then fires two shots in quick succession. The arrows land deep under its jaw in two places; it tries to cry back in anger, but has difficulty opening its mouth.

Up in his cart, Harrold searches around desperately. Eventually he comes up standing, holding a small crossbow in one hand, and a bolt in the other.

Xiao steps to flank his nearest opponent with Koehl, landing one kick to its jaw, but the thing reacts in time to duck under his following fist.

Cylantro remains unable to move.

The worm which Brich has lain arrows into presses its head toward the ground. It seems ready to dig back in, but as it pushes up dirt its motions become lighter, weaker. It is soon still, a leaning arch of weird flesh resting in the dirt.

The one between Koehl and Xiao looks back and forth among the two, then strikes at Xiao. *(Attack 26, Damage 8, Two Fortitude saves needed)*

Meanwhile, the worm beside Sturt lunges to wrap itself around the paralyzed Tournean. As it squeezes, Sturt topples over, and the two land on the ground.

Coming out from the ground entirely - exposing all nine or so feet of its length - the creature which has attacked Rattmes pursues its target. It bites at his hip; Rattmes grimaces in pain and scrambles back a few inches, waving his arms worriedly, but seeming at once relieved to be able to do so.

The worm which has attacked Hiritus likewise pursues the Paladin. Lunging forward as it leaves the ground entirely, it bites at Fendric's protege. *(Attack 21, Damage 6, Two Fortitude saves if hit.)*

Another worm emerges from the ground between Raven and Katter, but strikes at Federich. The driver steps away nimbly, however, and remains unharmed.

Two more come up from the earth immediately after. The first strikes at Raven *(Attack 22, Damage 11, Two Fortitude saves if hit.)*, the second at Hiritus. *(Attack 25, Damage 6, Two Fortitude saves if hit.)*

*Round 3*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9 Tatlock
6 Raven

_(Note the additional worm, not indicated on the map, grappling Sturt. Fendric's Xorn, meanwhile, is underground and out of sight, but presumably in either D15 or an adjacent square.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08 T==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12   w               ++
13  Hw F          b  ||
14  sY * == O       $||
15   $   ==          ||
16       h=          ||
17                   ++
18                  
19       X     $w  
20       w  $ N  r$
21       K $      
22      @ kfC$ $
23        wR     
24          w    *
25

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## doghead (Sep 25, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao continues to do what he can to smack down the worms that remain. He starts with the closest, but keeps an eye out for anyone in trouble.

[sblock=ooc]Fort Save 13, 26. OK. That might slow him down a bit.
Attack Flurry of Blows if possible. A single attack will be at +1.
* To Hit 22, Damage 11.
* To Hit 11, Damage 11.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro continues doing her best impression of a statue and hopes that no pigeons get the wrong idea about her. She wishes that there was something further that she could do, but until she can move again she is helpless to assist anyone.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 25, 2007)

Feeling and movement returning to his body, Cray moves and swings at the worm diagonal to raven (the worm in K24)

Attack:23
and Damage:11


----------



## dpdx (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hiritus: 42/54, AC18(18).  Fendric: 61/61, AC16(16)*

[Hiritus Fort Saves: (21, 19) (12, 19). Fendric cast the Xorn at E13 - I'll start him at E14 (between there and where GP had him).]

Hiritus grimaces and grunts imperceptibly as the worms hit him. Steeling himself as best he can from what he saw happen to Cylantro, he attempts to fight through the gripping sensation of the bites.

[Considering his Paladin SQs such as Divine Health, and presuming he failed that third Fort Save, he might or might not be able to swing again next round. If he can, it'll be at the worm in D12. If he can't, he'll hope something happens.]

The Xorn, for its part, relishes the opportunity to protect its new territory, and launches itself at the worm nearby (D13) with zeal.

[Full attack.]

Fendric, for a brief moment enjoying respite from direct combat, seems puzzled as to the physical nature of these worms. The skullfaces seem to suggest something to Fendric...

Gripping his Pelorian holy symbol, and holding his other hand in an upraised fist, Fendric turns his face to stare directly into the sun. His voice rising with each syllable, he begins a sacred chant in the tongue of his birth:

"By Every Shining Ray of the Glorious Sky, I, Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, Humble Totem of Pelor, the Holiest of Light and Heat, *Command Thee, Foul Servants of the Undead, YOU SHALL! BEGONE!*"

A blinding flash jumps out as if reflected by the medallion around his neck. It shines outward instantly.

[Sun Domain Power, _Greater Turning_. Turn Check: 4, 16. If the worms are undead, Fendric will destroy the nearest 16HD worth of worms (aboveground) that have 5HD or less. Area of effect should be to 60 ft. (12 sq.) from Fendric.]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2007)

Raven grunts  at the pain of the beast biting in  his leg, and he can feel the searing, burning pain of the poison flooding his system. He tries to shake it off, and readies himsef for a new attack.

OOC : fort saves 15,19
Attacks : move 5' to 24G to flank the worm, full attack
Attack : nat1, dmg irrelevant, attack 15 damage 13


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 29, 2007)

Nurthk _(autopilot)_ steps over and, in a manner that seems routine to him now, mows down the worm-thing that has been attacking Rattmes. 

Hiritus attempts to move, but finds himself paralyzed. 

Oliver steps over, taking a difficult shot at the best target he can find. _(D12)_ He misses, and, frustrated, drops his bow and draws his blades.

Voice ringing loud through the clearing, Fendric raises his holy symbol. The worms respond immediately, turning first toward the sound of those smooth elven syllables, and then away in apparent disgust. In a flash, all but one (the one which had come up behind Raven) are reduced to dust. Sturt Bommel's arms unfold from his sides, and he takes a wet-sounding breath, but remains unconscious.

Raven turns, swinging twice at the remaining enemy, but missing both times. He steps sideways, leaving an easy route for the now-mobile Cray to come in and flank. His icy blade finds the thing's throat, and it recoils from heavy injury.

The Tourneans then react, mostly swarming the remaining enemy. Koehl comes around behind Raven, but makes no contact with his sword. Federich moves to flank it and succeeds in striking, however. Rattmes jogs in, cutting the worm off from one more angle. Katter steps forward, swinging both blades, and striking it down with the second of them.

Brich, seeing no more enemies, jogs over to the cart and hops nimbly up beside Harrold. He looks around, bow still at ready. 

Xiao heads over beside the Cylantro and Sturt, standing in the ashes of the worm beside them, ready to strike at any enemy who threatens them.

There is only a beat - just long enough for the most hopeful among you to believe the threat may have passed - before yet more worms arrive. Eight, this time.

The first comes up from almost beneath Hiritus, wrapping itself around the paralyzed paladin. *(Touch 18, Damage 9)*

The next four come up behind Katter, Federich, Koehl, and Rattmes each, practically encircling the group. The first bites upward, managing to get its head entirely under Katter's chain; it comes back holding a large piece of the Tournean's belly. Katter falls to the ground, screaming, hands grappling against the flow of blood from his midsection. Rattmes takes a hit on the leg. He reaches down toward Katter, apparently oblivious to his own wound, but his hand hangs motionless in the air, and he is again paralyzed. Koehl and Federich, though both awestruck and dumbfounded, somehow find the quick instinct to sidestep their attackers.

The next comes up beside Oliver, snapping its teeth sharply. *(Attack 18, Damage 8, Two Fort saves if hit)*

This is followed by one who comes up beside Cray, which keeps its head low as it bites which snakelike quickness. *(Attack 20, Damage 6, Two Fort saves if hit.)*

The last comes up beside Xiao, looking toward the still Cylantro as it rises. The monk immediately lays a boot upon its neck; it turns and tries to bite, but the motion is awkward, clearly unprepared. *(Attack 13, Damage 11, Two Fort saves if hit.)* _(I used your first attack/damage rolls for this action, and we can discard the second, so make new rolls for any attacks you make henceforth.)_

*Round 4*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven


_(Note that there is one additional worm constricting around Hiritus, not pictured on this map.)_


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08 T==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12   $     w         ++
13  H$ F    O        ||
14  sY * ==         $||
15  wX   =b          ||
16       h=          ||
17                   ++
18                  
19             $$  
20       $  $  N  $
21         $       
22      @  ww$ $
23        $krfw    
24        wR$C   *
25         K  w

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 30, 2007)

Fort saves: 5, 14
Cray attempts to shake off the feeling coming over him and turns to face this new enemy


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2007)

[ooc: Sorry for the absence. It's been difficult lately.]

Nurthk snarls and weaves towards the worm that had bitten Rattmes.

[ooc: Move action then attack action.

Attack 18, Damage 13 slashing, 3 fire]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2007)

*Hiritus: 33/54 HP, Paralyzed (AC 18, Flat 18); Fendric 64/64 HP, AC 16*

[In case Fort Saves are needed again for Hiritus: 25, 13]

Hiritus, motionless, casts his eyes downward in time to see another worm come up from the ground to constrict him. If it even is possible to convey pain while paralyzed, anyone looking at him cannot see it in his face. Still, Hiritus must hurt.

Fendric's Xorn [remember him?] ranges under where Xiao stands and attacks the worm threatening him and Cylantro.

[Xorn, round 3 of 8: move to D15 (5' under), attack worm at C15.]

Fendric's look of satisfaction turns to anger when more worms arrive. Resolute, he repeats his Prayer of Turning, this time in Common, and this time facing Hiritus, as if to direct this at the worm threatening him:

"By Every Shining Ray of the Glorious Sky, I, Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, Humble Totem of Pelor, the Holiest of Light and Heat, Command Thee, Foul Servants of the Undead, YOU SHALL! BEGONE!"

[Regular Turning Check: 7 (up to 7HD worms are turned, 3HD or below are destroyed), 17HD worth of creatures turned/destroyed.]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2007)

Raven snarls at the worms, the loathing and hatred he feels for the walking dead vivid on his face. He strikes again and again at the creatures with his two-handed sword.


[ooc : move 5' to I 25 to flank a worm, strike twice  attack 17 dmg 13 attack 16 dmg 16 (fav enemy undead)]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2007)

The light from Fendric's holy symbol hits Oliver. The old man flinches against the brightness, eyes slamming shut, as the secret cupboards of his soul are thrown open and the distasteful contents strewn about.

_Let go of the darkness..._​
Light blazes through him, his frame is locked, clenched protectively in a silent cry of pain.

_Let go, the darkness is not evil, but it will only cause you pain..._​
Tears leak from the corners of his eyes.

_Because When the light comes, the darkness flees..._​
Oliver throws his head back, body arching awkwardly, a rigid posture of agony.

...and only light remains...​
_...he is standing a familiar place. A camp. With the others. The sun is shining above. The grass is lush and green and glossy. The sky brilliant and clear. A cool breeze makes the flags lashed to tentpoles snap and pop. The breeze lifts the hair from his brow like a brush of loving fingertips. It lifts him. He is floating. Everyone is smiling. Looking at him. Rather, just behind him. To a warmth, a light, a hope... His chest swells... he turns...​_
The light fades. Oliver's shoulders slump as he resumes burden of pain and sin. Bands of fear and doubt constrict his heart, swelled by a longing for the light-filled vision of hope. He staggers a step, a half-moan escaping his lips. 

Smoldering heaps of snake-creatures add a greasy stink of rot and burning flesh to the breeze that blows across the old man's face. It sends a chill down his sweat-soaked back. He leans over fists on his knees to catch his breath, swords dangling loosely in his gnarled hands.

Another snake erupts from the ground at his feet. His eyes see. His mind decides. But his body... it is too slow. Too old. 

Too weak. And the snake-demon too swift. He brings his swords up swinging as he dives away. But not quickly enough. Fangs bury into his side as he twists, the movement exposing a stretch of lightly studded leather designed to allow the wearer flexibility.

He comes up, face to face with the snake demon, it jaws ghoulishly agape. Its face smeared with his blood and an oozing mucus. Uncertain if the creatures are intelligent - it seems unlikely - he feints anyway, chooses an angle, and strikes!

OOC:
Fort Save 1: 19
Fort Save 2: 23 (natural 20)

Full Attack
Attack Roll 1: 25 (crit)
Damage: 3 (x2) = 6

Attack Roll 2: 17
Damage: 6


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao sighs and begins to lay into the nearest walking dead worm.

"Well not walking, obviously," he pants under his breath. "Don't have legs."

[sblock=ooc]
Flurry of blows if possible.
* Attack 8, Damage 11.
* Attack 13, Damage 4.
Poor Xiao, he can't seem to get his act together.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sparky]With posts like that, you can fudge the numbers all you like as far as I am concerned.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 7, 2007)

Nurthk heads over to the worm-thing which has attacked Rattmes, while Oliver makes his move against the one which has bitten him. Both do their share of damage, but the things continue to fight.

Xiao looks for a good spot to strike the worm he is engaged with, but finds there is no need: It shows a look of surprise momentarily, before falling motionless at the monk's feet. _(Don't worry, Xorn's been keeping busy.)_

Fendric raises his symbol again, stepping in a bit to ensure he catches as many enemies as possible in its light. All but the two near Cray or destroyed; Hiritus, though still paralyzed, is at least freed from the thing's grip. Tatlock comes in behind the paladin and takes him by the shoulders, trying gently to shake him out of his daze, but to no effect.

Raven heads in with his zweihander toward the worm to which he has the easiest path. His blow sends the thing reeling, but it does not fall. Cray finds himself still unable to assist, his muscles rigid and disobedient to his will.

The Tournean Crownsmen move in unison (those that still can move, at least), striking at the remaining enemies. Koehl and Federich both descend toward the creature Raven has injured, but both makes unlucky strikes with their blades. Brich takes two difficult shots at his nearest target; the arrows sail a few feet above Nurthk's shoulder, seeming much too high, but they drop in an arc, and their points lodge into the fleshy substance which might be called this thing's scalp. It looks bothered. 

Harrold reloads his crossbow, trying to take aim at the same enemy. Oerry throws a hand in front of him, shaking his head. "Wait until the next come," he utters with flat authority.

Xiao jogs over to strike at the same worm, but finds that his feet fly less true than Brich's arrows.

Cylantro remains paralyzed, but the numbness at least is subsiding - which is not entirely welcome, given the pain of the bite. _(She'll be able to act on her next initiative.)_

Two new worms emerge: The first comes up directly beneath Cylantro, coiling around the spellcaster and squeezing. *(Touch 17, Damage 12)* The other does the same to Rattmes, who promptly falls, still motionless.

The worm that Brich attacked, arrows still protruding from its head, moves to coil around Cray. *(Touch 8, Damage 8)*

The final enemy snaps ferociously, but not very convincingly, at Raven. *(Attack 11, Damage 7, Two Fort saves if hit)*

*Round 5*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven


Please note 3 worms not mapped, grappling Cylantro, Rattmes, and Cray.


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12  T$     $         ++
13  H$      O        ||
14  sY *F==         $||
15  $    ==          ||
16       hb          ||
17                   ++
18                  
19             $$  
20       $  $     $
21         $ N     
22      @  $$X $
23        $kr w    
24        $ $Cf  *
25           Rw
26           K

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2007)

The adrenaline was fading, and the true extent of his exertion threatened to take effect. Unless the fight was finished soon Nurthk would be traipsing through combat with less than the usual vim and vigour that made his axe so formidable. He scowled, and while anger still gripped him, leapt towards one of the remaining worms.

[sblock=ooc]5' step towards Rattmes, then a full attack action on the worm grappling him.

attack 17, 11 slashing damage, 3 fire damage
attack 24, 11 slashing damage, 2 fire damage
attack 14, 10 slashing damage, 1 fire damage
attack 24, 5 slashing damage, 4 fire damage[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 8, 2007)

*Hiritus: 33/54 HP, Paralyzed (AC 18, Flat 18); Fendric 64/64 HP, AC 16*

Hiritus, relieved to be free from worms at the moment, waits for the paralysis to wear off. Concerned, he can see Cylantro under attack once again. He doesn't know how much longer she can hold up.

[If Hiritus is not still paralyzed, he'll go to lay hands on Cylantro.]

Fendric's Xorn continues to do its work (3 of 8 rounds active), this time on the worm attacking Cylantro.

Fendric, growing ever more irritated by the recurring presence of worms, repeats his turning chant, more strongly this time.

"By Every Shining Ray of the Glorious Sky, I, Brother Fendric of Hedrogura, Humble Totem of Pelor, the Holiest of Light and Heat, Command Thee, Foul Servants of the Undead, YOU SHALL! BEGONE!"

[Standard Turning Attempt, 2 of 5: Turn Check 13 (Up to 9HD turned, up to 4HD destroyed), 16HD turned.]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 8, 2007)

Raven doges around, putting himself in the best position for a strike. He puts all his weight behind his twohander, striking with all his might.

(ooc: move 5' to 26M to flznk, or to another worm if it's allready a goner.
 attack 29 dmg 18 attack 22 damage 15)


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao is not having a good day. The stranger from a strange place spits on his palms and growls something in his native tongue. It doesn't sound like the kind of thing one would say in polite company. He rubs his palms together while glancing around the battlefield to make sure that his companions are all all right.

[sblock=ooc]Xiao will continue thumping the nearest worm (flurry of blows) unless it looks like someone is in trouble. From the above it looks like Cylantro might need some help. In which case he will tumble away (Tumble 21) and lend a hand. He can move 50 ft as a move action. A single attack would be at +1.
* Attack 19 , Dam 5
* Attack 21 , Dam 6[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 9, 2007)

Nurthk steps in, and with a series of deft moves of his axe removes the worm which squeezes Rattmes, one chunk at a time.

Hiritus remains paralyzed, but like Cylantro, ffeels the numbness begin to subside. _(Free to act on his next initiative.)_

Oliver jogs briskly toward Cylantro, taking a careful stab at the worm around Cylantro. It relaxes its grip briefly, and he has to hold back his blade to avoid striking the spellcaster. _(Autopilot; let me know if you had other intentions.)_

Fendric raises his holy symbol a third time, now annihilating all but the worm nearest Koehl. Nonetheless, distress is evident in its oscillations as light fills the clearing. Raven takes a step to flank it, and dispatches it quickly.

The camp becomes suddenly quieter. A quick survey of the area shows no threats; all worms are motionless, many in pieces, many more simply piles of ash. Hiritus and Cylantro can be seen twitching gently as their paralysis subsides; Cray remains fully motionless. Sturt, Rattmes and Katter all lay on the ground motionless, their injuries clearly heavy, blood still flowing in a thick stream from the opening in Katter's gut. Their companions quickly attend to them; Brich shoots Harrold a stern look before leaving the cart, then a look of helplessness toward Fendric as he kneels beside Sturt.

*Round 6*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12  T$     $         ++
13  H$O              ||
14  sY * ==         $||
15  $b  F==          ||
16       h=          ||
17                   ++
18                  
19             $$  
20       $  $     $
21         $      
22      @  $NX $
23        $krf$    
24        $K$C   *
25            $
26            R

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized, except
Cylantro, who's Y.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 10, 2007)

Raven puts back his sword and stands on a cart with his bow at the ready and an arrow nocked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2007)

Nurthk, just making sure, walks a short distance away from the injured and jumps around a few more times. He thumps the ground heavily, hoping to draw the remaining (if any) worms out of hiding and away from those most at risk.

He was exhausted, and still in the process of catching his breath after leaping about like a mad man.

Failing any response, he waits until the injured have been moved, then follows.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

At last able to move, Cylantro heads back for the carriage. She enters and heads for the narrow staircase up to the open-air deck in back. Once there she watches for any other worms that might make an appearance.


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao snorts and looks around to see if everyone is all right. Not that there is much he can do in the way of healing. But he does what he can, if there is anything he can do.

"So what happen now?" he asks of no one in particular.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 13, 2007)

Fendric, satisfied (for the moment) that the threat has subsided, says nothing and takes off at a dead run for the men in the cluster to his south. 

[Fendric - full movement action toward (is that J22?) the square next to Nurthk with the dead worm in it. After, whenever that is, _Cure Minor_ on Rattmes, then again on Katter.]

When Hiritus is unparalyzed, he immediately tends to Sturt. 

[Hiritus - Lay on Hands, Sturt, 1 point. Then Heal check on Sturt (18) to determine the extent of his injuries.]


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2007)

ic - Casual

Unable to help with the healing, Xiao settles for helping those keeping watch. 

"So we push on, or search for survivors?"

As he moves around, he gradually drifts away from the campsite, looking for any signs of the departed Tournians. 

"Anyone have any idea of what those things were?"

He does however, remain within sight of the campsite.

"How much further do we have to travel?"

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge Religion and Arcane +6 - on the odd chance that Xioa actually does know what the creatures were.
Spot +7, Listen +9.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2007)

Oliver takes a weak and careful swing at the worm-demon constricting the witch that had fallen in with them to escape her past - and any possible pursuers. _Surely she's well clear of them now... why does she stay... any why wouldn't she give us her real name? Cylantro... Ginger... and what is it she calls her horse, Oregano...? False names if ever I heard any..._ He grunts as his short blade penetrates the abomination.  _...and that means trouble. Given our luck, the last thing we need is more trouble..._ He shortens the blow, so as not to hurt the woman. A dark thought flickers... _I could keep driving the blade, end the trouble, no one could find fault... _ he falls back a step, ashamed. A powerful swing from Raven's zweihander frees the caster who falls to the ground still paralyzed, her pale face staring up at the old rogue. It seems to Oliver that she is looking right through him. He scowls and turns away to recover his crossbow and any salvagable bolts. 

Taking a cue from Nurthk he stamps the ground heavily as he goes. He pauses as he nears the now-smoldering worm pile tore into his side. He nudges the mound with a boot, trying to see if the skull or recognizeable bits of the thing remain. 

"So what happen now?" asks Xiao.

Oliver looks up, "We should look for any remains or sign of the folk we were to meet here." He addresses any of the Tourneans in ear-shot or - more to the point - capable of speech, "Do any of you know the people we intended to meet by sight? Where are their horses and wagons?" He looks meaningfully at Raven.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2007)

Hearing Oliver suggest searching for the missing Nurthk stops stomping about and takes some time to think.

"I don't think we'll find any of them. My guts tell me they were probably dragged underground and eaten," he suggests bluntly.

He raises an eyebrow when he sees Oliver's injury.

"How's your side?" Nurthk asks Oliver, nodding towards the injury.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2007)

Oliver sighs, "I know, my gut says the same thing." He grimaces down at his side, bloody and oozing. "Especially now." He give the half-orc a macabre smile. He answers the warrior's inquiry, "It's all right. Hurts like the dickens, but Fendric should see to the others before he spends any of Pelor's grace to patch up this old blasphemer." 

He looks around sadly at the camp, bushy white brows drooping, "Still, we should do our best to find them if we're able. I'd want the same done for me." He finds his crossbow and begins looking around the edge of the camp for any sign of tracks that the campers might have made fleeing the area.

OOC: What rolls if you don't have tracking? Survival still?
Survival: 6, with a +4 bonus... AWESOME

Also, regarding an earlier comment by doghead about fudging rolls, there's a distinct difference between fudging rolls and reverse-engineering modifiers. One is cheating, the other is sloppy. I disapprove of the former and, in this instance, sadly exemplify the latter. 

But no more! Oliver has a sheet! And I've just used it again! Woooo!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2007)

"Touche," the big half-orc replies, and joins Oliver in his search for signs of potential survivors.

[ooc: Survival 20]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2007)

Raven continues looking for enemies.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao falls in wordlessly alongside the old man. Well alongside and a step behind in order to avoid messing up any tracks or indications of the others. Oliver, Xiao gets the impression, has more chance of finding anything of significance than Xiao himself. Besides, twice the eyes halve the work. Or something like that.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 16, 2007)

The effects of the paralization wearing off, Cray decides to help Nurthk search for signs of the missing keeping his blade ready for a suprise attack We at least avenged their deaths 

spot 17


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 18, 2007)

The Pelorites move to heal the wounded; as Fendric walks over to help those nearer the campfire, Hiritus shakes free of his paralysis and lays hands upon Sturt. Cylantro heads back to the carriage in a hurry; the Tourneans continue attending to their fallen; and much of the rest of the party, Tatlock including, begin looking for signs of the missing group that had camped here.

As Fendric prepares to cast healing upon Rattmes, Nurthk begins jumping up and down. On his third leap, four more worms burst forth from the ground in a broken circle around him, all biting as they rise. *(Attacks 20, 16, 18, 23; Damage 7, 6, 7, 10; Two Fort Saves per attack that hits.)*

*Round 8*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10     """  O      +   
11     """                
12   $    T$         ++
13  H$               ||
14  s  * ==         $||
15  $b   ==          ||
16       h= w  C     ||
17           Nw      ++
18           ww       
19             $$  
20       $  $     $
21         $      
22      @  F   $
23        $krf$     X
24        $K$    *
25            $
26            R

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized.

Cylantro is offmap, atop carriage,
at what would be E46.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2007)

[ooc: Rewinding a little. ]

For almost a moment he thought there were no other worms to worry about, then the ground seemed to explode around him and he felt all four new foes plant their fangs into his flesh. He gave a short, defiant yell, almost bestial, but it didn't seem to serve him much against his muscles losing responsiveness.

[ooc:
1st: 19, 11
2nd: 17, 14
3rd: 12, 25
4th: 15, 28]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 19, 2007)

(Does raven get an attack for readied action? He was looking for the beasties.)

Raven curses, then unleashes a volley of arrows at the creatures.

OOC:favored enemy undead

attack 29 dmg 13
attack 25 dmg 15
attack 8 dmg 13


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 19, 2007)

_(OOC: Regarding the readied action, go ahead and take it.)_


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2007)

Oliver is sweeping his gaze back and forth looking for signs of the camps inhabitants. In the background, across the camp he sees, Nurthk jump up... and down. Nurthk jump up... and down. Nurthk jump up... and down. Snakes jump up-- "Wyrms!"  Oliver shouts. He draws his blades and hurries to his friend's side.

OOC: Two move equivalent actions.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao dashes across the open space and charges the nearest of the worms attacking Nurthk.

[sblock=ooc]Charge : Attack 26, Damage 6.
Xiao has Spd 50. He kicks arse in the speed department.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 25, 2007)

As Nurthk succumbs to paralysis, Hiritus _(autopilot)_ looks over his shoulder and, after a brief evaluation, chooses to stick with Sturt. Examining the man's injuries, it's clear that his healing came just soon enough, but his condition is at least stable now.

In the meantime, Oliver heads to assist Nurthk. Fendric _(autopilot)_ attempts to heal Rattmes, but does not see any immediate effect.

Tatlock steps toward the new enemies, and sends a sling bullet into the dirt. Raven's following hail of arrows is more effective; three of the four _(including the readied)_ land in their target. It slumps to the ground immediately.

Cray steps in, sinking his icy blade into the flesh of another enemy. _(autopilot)_

Koehl shakes his fallen companions vigorously, and it becomes clear to Fendric at least that these two have gone. Brich steps to the side to find a good angle, then lands two arrows in one of Nurthk's attackers. Federich, seeing what has happens, charges at the new attackers, his thrust not quite on center enough to do much real damage, but still lodges under the skin.

This is no matter; it is only a moment later when Xiao arrives at a full run, and at a fuller run than other men could muster. He meets the worm feet first, pressing it's flesh across Federich's sword. It writhes, recoils, then falls motionless to the ground, held together at the wound by only a few inches of flesh.

*Round 9*


20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9  Tatlock
6  Raven


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12   $     $         ++
13  H$     T         ||
14  s  * ==         $||
15  $    ==  O       ||
16  b    h= w        ||
17           NwC     ++
18           $$       
19            fX$  
20       $  $     $
21         $      
22      @  F   $
23        $kr $     
24        $K$    *
25            $
26            R

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized.

Cylantro is offmap, atop carriage,
at what would be E46.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Once upon the deck and seeing the worms, Cylantro begins a spell and then as she completes it three glowing missiles fly from her fingers and strike the nearest worm.

OOC: _Magic Missile_ for 8 (3+2+3) damage; Casting Time: 1 standard action; Range: 160ft.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2007)

Ravens hand blur as he shoots a hail of arros at the worms.

OOC : machine gun kelly strikes again
attack 24 damage 13, attack 26 dmg 14, Attack 21 dmg 9 dang, I keep forgetting the fav enemy bonus


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 26, 2007)

Cylantro's missiles soar brightly, even in the midday light. They find their target and inflict some significant harm, but it continues to fight.

That particular worm turns its attention to Cray, turning and biting at the man who stabbed it. *(Attack 16, Damage 9, Two Forts Saves if hit)*

The other immediately lunges to coil around the paralyzed Nurthk. *(Touch 13, Damage 6)*

Three more worms emerge from the ground immediately thereafter.

The first comes up beside Xiao, lunging lumberously to reach the monk. *(Attack 12, Damage 8, Two Fort Saves if hit)*

The second beside Tatlock. The boy's eyes go wide and he backpedals, but somehow manages to pull his face back from its snapping jaws, safe only by inches.

The last emerges beside Fendric. It is luckier than the others (or perhaps merely has a better sense of space), as it face first crests out only inches from Fendric's leg. It sends its jaws immediately toward the cleric's hip. *(Attack 25, Damage 5, Two Fort Saves if hit.)*

Nurthk remains paralyzed, but perhaps the remaining adrenaline in his system is doing its work: He begins to feel the tension returning to his muscles, as well as the pain in his wounds. _(Can act again on next init.)_


*Round 9*

20 Cray
19 Tourneans
18 Xiao
16 Cylantro
14 Worms
14 Nurthk
14 Hiritus
12 Oliver
11 Fendric
9 Tatlock
6 Raven


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
01       
02   *                         
03     +----+         *
04     +----+        
05             +
06  ==         +\
07  ==          \\   *
08  ==           \\
09                \+   
10     """         +   
11     """                
12   $    w$         ++
13  H$     T         ||
14  s  * ==         $||
15  $    ==  O       ||
16  b    h=          ||
17           NwC     ++
18           $$ w     
19            fX$  
20       $  $     $
21         $w     
22      @  F   $
23        $kr $     
24        $K$    *
25            $
26            R

Party characters are identified by
the first initial of their 
first name, capitalized.

A worm is grappling Nurthk.

Cylantro is offmap, atop carriage,
at what would be E46.

K=Koehl
f=Federich
r=Rattmes
k=Katter
b=brich
s=Sturt
h=Harrold

w=Worm
$=Dead worm

" or = is a cart
+-+ 's are the tents
@ is the campfire
* are trees
```


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2007)

Three more worms burst from the ground. _I should never give in to my better nature. Nothing but trouble. _Oliver curses as he sees Tatlock - alone - flinch back from sinister snapping jaws. He swings around and moves up next to the young man. "Good reflexes, lad."

He swings at the worm, getting his feet back under him. His side burns and the punctures ooze again as if an invitation to the worm to revisit where it's kin had been. The old man's body siezes with the pain...

OOC: Move action and attack action on the worm by Tatlock (Attack 1... +8... ugh, Damage 2)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 26, 2007)

You will not get me that easy, you foul undead beast says Cray In a proud voice.

He brings his blade up and slices at the beast 
attack:11
damage:15
If I kill, attack another within range


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao grunts as he evades the latest worm attack. The dodge smoothly flows into attack, as once more he explodes into action. Once more somewhat ineffectually.

[sblock=ooc]Flurry of Blows
* Attack 10, Dam 9.
* Attack 12, Dam 9. Don't think either of those will hit.[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 30, 2007)

[_I really hate not getting subscription notices. Had I gotten one, this combat would just about be over._ ]

Hiritus looks up, and begins a chant of his own:

"In the Name of the Radiant Light, foulest creatures of hideous taint, I banish you!!"

[Turn Undead: 4 (natural 1 - arrgggh!) - Hiritus turns any worm 5 HD or lower, destroying any that are 2 HD or lower, 13HD worth.]

Fendric feels the sting of the worm, and feels his muscles tense up.

[Fort Saves: 9 (another natural 1!), 27.]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Seeing more worms still around, Cylantro begins a familiar spell once more and then as she completes it three more glowing missiles fly from her fingers and strike the nearest worm.

OOC: _Magic Missile_ for 14 (5+5+4) damage; Casting Time: 1 standard action; Range: 160ft.

If there is still an enemy left after Hiritus' turn then cast on the nearest, else delay action until more worms appear and then cast.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 6, 2007)

Hiritus casts his spell; the worm constricting Nurthk releases its grasp, and begins immediately to burrow away. All but the one farthest from Hiritus, the one near Xiao and Cray, have the same reaction, turning toward the ground.

Oliver moves to assist Tatlock (who quite quickly runs back, climing onto the cart for safety), striking at the one near the boy as it tries to flee, but fails to make contact. Fendric, meanwhile, feels his body become gripped with paralysis.

Raven _(autopilot)_ fires away at the worm which has not turned. He sends out three arrows, all of which find their mark; the thing is left motionless, flat on the ground, trailing away from the archer.

Cray strikes at but misses one of the fleeing worms.

Brich steps in, slipping his hands under the unconscious Sturt's shoulders, pulling him toward the safety of the cart. Federich steps in and presses his sword through the arched back of one worm as it tries to escape; it is pinned in place, and falls motionless moments after. Koehl gets a slice in at the worm which has bit Fendric, but it is less substantial.

Xiao steps in toward the one which has released Nurthk, but fails to injure it before it escapes. Cylantro's target is not so fortunate; she sends another flash of light across the camp, and the worm which has injured Fendric now falls motionless, head half-buried in the ground.

The two remaining worms (the ones which have attached Nurthk and Tatlock respectively) disappear from sight, burrowing away toward safety.

Brich hefts Sturt up into the cart, aided by Tatlock and Harrold (who both seem nervous about touching the unconscious man at first, but are compelled as much by Brich's stern gaze as any moral compulsion to help all the same).

Nurthk feels his paralysis pass almost immediately; Fendric has to wait several more tense seconds, but feels his disappear as well. In the intervening time, no additional worms appear.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

With a groan and a wince Nurthk returns to motion. Various bites on his person were leaking and his shoulders were slumped from exhaustion.

"The place must be infested with them," he says wearily as he cautiously picks his way back to the others, "Could there be a specific reason for it, or has it always been like this?"

The question is directed towards everyone, in case someone who knows the route or an expert on such creatures as them could enlighten the others as to their insights.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Hearing Nurthk's query, Cylantro tries to search her mind for any thoughts on these creatures.

OOC: Trying Knowledge (arcana, geography, history & local) and Spellcraft to see if she knows anything about these beasts.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 6, 2007)

Cray sits on a cart and pulls a potion from a pouch on his belt, unstopping it he prepares to drink. Before it touches his lip he looks stops and looks around and corks it, taking it to the most heavly damaged person.

OOC: potion of cure light wounds


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao slowly scans the ground, making sure all of the worm things have gone. Once he is sure, he wonders over to where he dropped his staff, and pick it up.

"Maybe we leave this place. Find some nice hard ground ... rocks ... rocky ground. There is nothing here to find*. Only trouble, which keep finding us."

[sblock=*]We have searched the campsite fairly well, right?[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Nov 7, 2007)

"Be on your guard! I only managed to scare them away, they may yet return!"

Hiritus moves over to Sturt and _lays on hands_, instructing the Tournean watching over him to keep him still until Fendric can heal him. Once that instruction is understood, Hiritus moves over to Cylantro, and repeats the process.

[Lay on Hands, Sturt, 3 pts (14 remaining). Lay on Hands, Cylantro, 6 points. Longsword still drawn.]

Fendric, for his part, still feels the connection to his summoned Xorn as he stays paralyzed. Empathically, he reaches out to the animal to protect him. When his mobility returns, he eschews healing of himself for the time being, and looks for the most grievously injured. Calling out, he locates Sturt and rejoins Hiritus at the unconscious body. Pouring healing into the Tournean, Fendric keeps a close watch out for the return of any worms.

[Cure Critical Wounds (domain), Sturt, 23 points healed.]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2007)

Oliver slumps to the ground exhausted, tiredness and the ache of bones and of wounds overriding caution. Though not for long. With a pained grunt, the old man heaves himself upright and is glad to at least see no further loss amongst their company.

   He spies Cray and his potion, the big man moving to help the wounded. Oliver hurries to intercept him, "Pelor blesses that one..." he gestures vaguely in Fendric's direction with a short-sword smeared with mucus and ichor, "...Abundantly." He smiles at a joke just for himself before continuing, coughing into the crook of his arm, "I'd save it for a time when Fendric... when..." he makes a warding sign across his chest. "I'd save it."

_He hardly knows anyone here._  The older man, quite in spite of himself, pats the younger man on his shoulder, an awkward feat at best with weapons in hand, a feeling of affection toward him. _That's uncommon generous._

   He is surprised at the silvery light that blooms in his palm, shining out in the gaps between bloody fingers curled around the hilt of his sword. The light leaks out between his fingers and sinks surreptituously into Cray's shoulder, a pool of black-limned quicksilver. Gone in an instant. Oliver's eyes dart around in pure puzzlement.

   Winkle hoots from a perch high on one of the wagons. He'd returned from a high, circling gyre above the site of the camp and the grisly attacks and now watched Oliver with slow-blinking amber eyes.

OOC:
Cure Light Wounds on Cray: 5


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 11, 2007)

I thank you for your words and help, elder one Cray says with a half-smile, respect in his voice. I just wish to help now, as I could not do so during the battle and after a moment, I know the feeling of losing the ones you love, and no one should have to feel it. Apon noticing Oliver's wound Cray says here, you take this, I have and can buy more


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 13, 2007)

*Raven*

Raven just keeps vigilant, arrow knocked, ready for the next wave of these creatures.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 20, 2007)

One minutes passes, then another. The campsite has grown quiet. The things do not return.

The Tourneans take to binding their injuries, and to shrouding their dead. Federich finds two wide swaths of linen in one of the cart, and he, Brich, and Koehl begin to wrap the bodies. Harrold steps in to help as well, but is waved off by Koehl.

"Look about the camp and collect any valuables you can find, lad." His voice is laden with authority. "We'll send back to tear down the camp one we reach Geid, but anything we can carry now is better not left for thieves or opportunists."

*(XP:

Xiao 3325
Nurthk 3325
Fendric 3300
Oliver 3275
Raven 3225
Cray 3125
Cylantro 3050)*


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao continues to watch the ground warily for a while. The battle has left him tired and sore, but somehow ... Xiao's thoughts slowly drift away as his mind turns inwards. The noise of his heart beating fills his head. He follows the blood as it flows around his body. It clusters around the damaged skin and muscle, clotting and feeding the tissue as it repairs itself. Wounds close, bruises bloom and fade ...

Xiao snaps back into awareness of the world around him. Only a moment has passed, judging by the positions of the others around him. It feels like much longer. Xiao inspects one of his wounds. Barely a few minutes old, but it has almost healed and faded from sight. A huge smile spreads slowly across his broad features. Despite the time he has been away from his teachers, he has not lost his way completely. He continues to learn, and grow in the ways of his temple.

_The temple._ The thought brings Xiao crashing back to earth. He has travelled the breadth of the world to find the lost artefacts. No not lost, stolen. Stolen by his father. Impatience fills the monk. He pokes it in the eye. But he can't ignore it completely.

"We must move now. We deliver the letters. The last letter. Then it is done."


----------



## dpdx (Nov 22, 2007)

[If we think I should roll these out, I'm perfectly willing to, provided those who need it ask for it. Otherwise, we can say Fendric's out of healing, but everyone is healed. I'm fine with either.]

Fendric moves around the camp, stopping to heal those who need it. 

Hiritus, for his part, expends his Lay On Hands to others, but Fendric restores Hiritus to full health, and the paladin ventures behind an empty carriage and returns with Justice. 

It is only after Hiritus is mounted up that Fendric pauses, and in quiet contemplation, ventures over to where the Tourneans are wrapping their dead.

"Gentlemen, I profoundly regret that your brothers have passed, and I will seek forgiveness for this terrible event from the Radiant Light as a result. If they will remain with us over the night, in the morning I shall prepare burial blessings so that each of them may surely return to his god. 

In fact, given the recent scourge of this area, I would insist upon it, as those creatures were of the putrefying taint of undeath, and such a death in such a setting would suggest that caution is indicated."


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 22, 2007)

Raven looks at the dead with a steely determination in his eyes.

"*Better that we burn the corpses before nightfall. I can assure you it's ery unpleasant to fight your recently deceased comrades in the night*."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 22, 2007)

"We'll be in Geid by nightfall," says Koehl, flatly. "There will be no need for any of that."

_(Corrected the city name in the previous post - whoops!)_


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2007)

ic - Casual

Xiao assists as he can, impatient to be underway once again. 

Once moving, Xiao takes his usual position either up front or on one one of the flanks of the caravan. At the first indication that they are approaching Geid, Xiao moves to the front, keen to get a look at their next destination.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 23, 2007)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "We'll be in Geid by nightfall," says Koehl, flatly. "There will be no need for any of that."



Fendric nods, duly chastised by Koehl's tone. Discouraged, he walks back to the carriage.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2007)

Having heard no reply to his question, and feeling his usefulness to have come to an end, Nurthk limps back to the carriage where he had been reading to wait until such a time as treatment became available. After applying some makeshift bandages, more to prevent himself bleeding on anything than aid in recovery, he found the page where he was at and continued reading where he left off.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2007)

"Foul business, this." Oliver casts a baleful eye over the campsite. He helps how he may with arrangements for the dead, whispering prayers for them and for his companions. 

After Fendric has rendered aid, the old man mounts the wagon again, removing his armor and working at mending it absently as the caravan moves on to the end of their journey. Several times he finds his hands stilled in his lap, work ceasing as memories come unbidden.

After a while he gives over trying to fix the rent in his armor and stares out at the countryside, eyes glazed with memory. Eventually his pale eyes close and the old man, tired from the ordeal, sleeps.


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 27, 2007)

Raven stows away his bow and draws his twohander. He walks around the campsite to see if he can recover some of his arrowheads.

_Better save these. Long time since we've seen any money_


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 1, 2007)

Cray wanders about, helping how he can, always on the lookout for more of the undead fiends.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2007)

It is slower travel short one driver, but Koehl manages to improvise upon that duty, and you are indeed at Geid before nightfall. The city rests on a gentle crest of hills, surrounded by rich vegetation; the leaves here tell at once how deep you've come into autumn. There are several estates encircling the city proper, and it is to one of these that your new companions lead you: Manor Olmbauer, tended by kin of the fallen Rattmes. They are not close kin, it seems, and so you are spared a scene of too much intensity. The news of Rattmes' death is received with a somber sense of sorrow, and you hear bits and pieces of the arrangements for his burial. It is a priest of Heironeous who performs the cleansing rite; Katter's body receives the same respects, but will be returned to the earth elsewhere.

You are shown to guest quarters at the manor, and served a proper dinner. The family Olmbauer is absent from this and most of the evening, secluded in formal mourning, so the dining hall (comfortable to your number, and with a lived-in fineness to it) is shared between you and the men with whom you have traveled. The servingfolk here are talkative and friendly, though respectful to circumstances; the oldest of them recalls having met Rattmes briefly as a child, but can't remember much of substance about him.

After the meal, when you have returned to your overfull lodgings, Koehl approaches quietly. He has a stack of letters in his hand, all bound in one leather envelope not too different from the ones (and, now, one) you have carried.

"I wanted to express our gratitude, mine and on behalf of the others, for what you all did out there. It was our charge to see you safely to your destination, and yet you did us that service instead. I - we - are grateful." 

He bows his head slightly, presenting the stack forward. "These are notes of Honoration, from myself on behalf of house Stourling, and from the others as well." He sorts through the stack. "Haulm, Olmbauer, Oerry, Bommel, Mandervot... As long as you travel the Tourne, should you find yourself in need of aid, shelter, or hospitality, just seek out these names and present these notes. They are a promise of good favor from our families."

Also, and overdue, notes on the history of Tourne, for Nurthk & Oliver:
[sblock]The short of it, at least according to these books, is that in early history the Northern continents were ruled by myriad small, often-feuding clans, absent of larger government (although this is later contradicted by mentions of an elven civilization in Altyrecht and the other Western principalities). There was a great war amongst these groups, which drove the Rhonne clan back into the foothills of the northern mountains. Perl Rhonne travelled the caves and came to live with a Dwarven civilization, from whom he learned a great deal of philosophy pertaining to law and discipline, and the valuing of peace. He eventually returned with this philosophy to his clan, who developed a disciplined army, took over surrounding lands, and established the Tuer Rhonne (over generations condensed to "Tourne").

For two hundred years the Rhonne clan ruled, taking over more territory as time passed. The division of Crown and Crest had been made late in Perl's life, as a useful means of distinguishing administrative and military families from one another. The Rhonnes themselves were considered neither, constituting a ruling class in and of themselves, which created a great dispute when the Rhonne family was summarily assassinated (by clansmen from what is now called Heitra, in a successful effort to halt the Tourne's northern expansion). There was a seven-year civil war, primarily between Crest and Crown. When they eventually negotiated a truce, the Tourne was divided into two regions (Hyronne and Goeronne, although their geographic boundaries were slightly broader than the two modern principalities which have inherited their names). The Crown was to be sovereign over Hyronne and the Crest over Goeronne, but the Crown still bore responsibility for levying taxes and maintaining the quality of life within both regions, while the Crest was responsible for protecting both regions, and for waging war.

This division became problematic over time, as the law of Tourne fundamentally demanded expansion, and there was naturally dissent about who (Crown or Crest) should be sovereign over these conquered territories. After a century, this resulted in another civil war, which eventually resolved with a division of powers which, at a basic level, persists to modern times: Crown and Crest remain mostly autonomous; a member of a high rank in the Crown has authority over a man of lower rank in the Crest, and vice versa, but two men of like rank are considered equal and neither branch is considered to rule the other. The Crown has authority over the peasantry and controls monies gained through taxation, while the Crest decides all military actions and controls the spoils of war. Since there is far more wealth in taxation than in conquest, the Crest generally relies upon the Crown's purchasing of protection and of conquered territories. Over the centuries a number of laws and practices have emerged to regulate the transactions between the two, but the basic division has remained unchanged. Both Crown and Crest have enjoyed some internal turmoil over time, as well, but with the ever-changing parade of family names these conflicts are a little harder to follow.

As for territory, that has changed greatly over the Tourne's history. Because "the Tourne" refers not so much to a specific land or people as it does to a specific body of government, it has been able to gain and lose territory rather fluidly without compromising its identity (there was even a period of 140 years when Perlech, and most of Hyronne, had left its control). Since its inception (the Tourne is roughly 1200 years old), the Tourne has at various times controlled areas of Malita, Heitra, Valtras, and Andon, with significant excursion into Bethel, Sanadun, and the Region of the Free Cities. Valtras and Andon are more recent additions to the map, 70 and 30 years old respectively. Civil unrest had persisted in the peninsula for centuries beforehand. Both nations are essentially "new" in that they bare little to no relation to the civilizations which had existed before conquest (Tourne controlled the area for more than 700 years). Heitra is a loose conglomeration of clans and tribes in a harsh environment, which has been taken, lost, and retaken repeatedly over its history. Malita, like Valtras and Andon, formed out of rebellion against Tourne, though it is far older (600 years since the first time its yellow-scarved rebels took control of its more Southern cities). Throughout Malita's history there have been substantial movements of the border in both directions; most recently (within the past 100 years) Malita has reclaimed a large area along the Western coast of the Sea of Morel, although within the past decade things have been fairly silent.

There are also repeated, and not altogether connected, references to Dwarven relations throughout these histories. It is enough cause to wonder if it is Dwarven philosophy or Dwarven steel - and the good trade relations which have given the nation access to it - which is more responsible for the Tourne's success.

Some fun with names:

"Tuer Rhonne" -- literally "the jurisdiction of the clan Rhonne," Tuer being a word borrowed from Dwarven, as there was no word for such a thing in the regional common of the time. This explains the persistence of the definite article in "the Tourne" as the name condensed.

"Hyronne" & "Goeronne" -- Both mixtures of the Rhonne name with the names of the respective leading families of the Crown and Crest at the time the division occurred. By this time "Rhonne" had become a word for royalty in itself; in later years, rulers of both branches of the Tourne would take the name of Rhonne as though it were a title, though this practice has not been employed in recent times.

"Rhonne Keep" -- Established as the fortress home of the Rhonne clan during their early years.

"Perlech" -- Established as capitol and named for Perl Rhonne forty years after his death.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 9, 2007)

"*It was our honor to fight alongside you against these abominations. We regret the loss of your friend*." Raven simply says.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2007)

Oliver was subdued throughout the evening of dinner and rest, sad for the loss of younger - worthier - men. When Koehl approaches Oliver remains aloof, the man's gratitude making the old man clear his throat uncomfortably. Oliver looks down at the floor.

_More letters. Gods have mercy._


----------



## dpdx (Dec 12, 2007)

Fendric and Hiritus both bow to the gentleman as he hands them the letters.

"Your generosity is appreciated, and more than we deserve, good sirs," Fendric manages.


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2007)

Xiao, as usual, remains on the sidelines. He bows, expressing his appriecation, but remains silet unless spoken to. Xiao leaves Fendric to do the talking. _It is what he do best._ Xiao frowns. _No. That is wrong expression._ With a shake, he clears his head of this line of thought. There are more important things to think about. Like what to do tomorrow.

"What do we do tomorrow?" Xiao asks when their visitors leave and he gets a chance to talk to Fendric. "We have one more letter to deliver, this is right?" Xiao is pretty sure it is. But when there are large numbers of people talking simultaneously, Xiao finds it hard to follow the thread of the conversation, or converstations as is often the case. Perhaps the letter had already been handed over, and Xiao missed it.

"And after then?" This, for Xiao, is the more pressing question.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 12, 2007)

"*Yeah. Good question. I promised I'd help our lady Palladin. I allways keep my promises*." Raven says. " *And there's a druid out there that still has some unpaid bills to account for. I was kinda hoping to have a little talk to him on the way back*."


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2007)

ic - Casual

"I keep thinking; "Why were we changed course when visiting the temple of Wee Jas?"

[sblock=ooc]IIRC, the party was heading to the temple of Wee Jas when it was 'moved' a great distance to 'another place'. This was shortly after I joined the game, and I was still trying to get my head around everything. So I could be wrong.

Give Xiao's background story, and the fact that Wee Jas is the god of Death and Magic, this incident has stuck in his mind ever since he put together what happened - which funnily enough was about the time that I read DrZ's (revised to better reflect the glory of the true hero of the story) summary of events.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2007)

Nurthk seems somewhat quiet during the events. The memory of Rattmes pleading for Nurthk's help, and Nurthk's failure to do so, was burned into into his mind. In the company of Rattmes' relations Nurthk felt responsibility for Rattmes' fate all the more heavily upon his shoulders.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 15, 2007)

Cray waited at the end ,quiet, as things were unfolding. Puck was now sitting up on the big ranger's shoulder, watching the rest of the group.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 16, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> "What do we do tomorrow?" Xiao asks when their visitors leave and he gets a chance to talk to Fendric. "We have one more letter to deliver, this is right?" Xiao is pretty sure it is. But when there are large numbers of people talking simultaneously, Xiao finds it hard to follow the thread of the conversation, or converstations as is often the case. Perhaps the letter had already been handed over, and Xiao missed it.
> 
> "And after then?" This, for Xiao, is the more pressing question.



Fendric returns Xiao's question with a rueful smile.

"Indeed, my good friend, we proceed to Perlech ultimately, but for now, we are at our destination, which is Geid, or for that matter, any place without the stench and taint of the undead. As for after, the consensus of the group seems to be to assist Shavah and the rest of the Heironeans in the recovery of Father Premule."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 16, 2007)

_(Xiao's recollection is correct. While searching for a cleric for Nurthk and following the directions of the river seer, the party travelled a great distance in a shorter period of time than has ever been fully explained.)_

The next morning, Koehl comes to find you shortly after waking. It is clear from the shade beneath his eyes that his night has been sleepless.

"Good morning," he offers, flatly. "We can be on our way again shortly, if you wish. We may be under-manned for the next three days' travel, unfortunately. The men of Heirony would help, but a number of those here have been sent to the site of the battle, and they can't leave this town under-attended... under the circumstances." He offers an apologetic half-grin. "We can wait until that party returns, and they will accompany us, but that would put us off until the evening, and I understand time to be of essence here... In any case, we can bolster our numbers in Keimund. I've been assured that, by way of mystical sending, the clergy there have agreed to lend us aid in your escort. Again, that is three days off... These roads have always been kept very safe, and no one here has heard stories of that changing, aside from our own. So I'd like to assume that what happened there was a solitary, confined problem, entirely behind us; but I feel nervous all the same." He shrugs, clearly feeling frustrated with the dilemma. "It is all to your discretion, of course. We are at your service for as long as you see it fit to dwell within the Tourne."

Nurthk:
[sblock]Nurthk wakes up feeling a touch feverish and lethargic. I need one Will save and one Fortitude save thereafter.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 18, 2007)

Raven looks at the rest of the group.
"*I would like to move now. The sooner the better*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2007)

Nurthk seeks out Fendric, looking more than a little under the weather.

"Fendric, I think those things we fought did more than paralyze. Could you take a look at me, see what's wrong with me exactly?" he asked.

[sblock=ooc]
Foritude 11, Will 12[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 25, 2007)

Cray lets out a silent yawn, following the others out

ooc:bump


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao adds his voice to the 'leave immediately' camp. 

[sblock=ooc]There is one more letter to deliver, yes? Where is that to be delivered to? Finally, does the party have a full complement of horses? If not, perhaps they can arrange to get new ones here. That should help them move a little faster.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2008)

Oliver sees Nurthk go to Fendric. He cursed himself for not noticing how Nurthk had been quiet since the attacks. Different quiet. Not like himself. He goes over to where the Priest and the Warrior stand and hears the tail end of Nurthk's request.

"If those demon wyrms had poison fangs, maybe I can be of help. I, uh, oh hell's blood!" He makes a hissing sound to himself, half ironic and half apologetic, "I know a good bit about poisons. Nurthk, let me have a look see. I'm no Priest, but I might see something Fendric doesn't."

The old man puts Nurthk through a serious of simple tests. He checks the rhythm of the half-orc's heart, his coordination, how quickly the blood returns to his skin after pressure is applied, the coloration of his tongue, his phlegm, the whites of his eyes, the roots of his hair.

OOC: 
Heal: 1d20+4 = 21
Knowledge, Nature: 1d20+5 = 21


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

"Much appreciated, Oliver," the big half-orc looks unusually worried but a thorough checkup, regardless of results, seems to help him feel a little better, "Reminds me of that time a ghoul paralyzed me. I have some pretty bad luck with these things."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking Nurthk over, Oliver finds every reason to be concerned of a magical affliction. Ghoul fever begins this way; so does common influenza, but that's accompanied by excretory action, and Nurthk isn't even sweating. And while those things weren't ghouls exactly, they were close enough that Oliver can't blame the symptoms on dehydration or malnutrition, which might be otherwise likely causes.

There is a Temple of Heironeous near, however, and they are more than willing to assist, asking only several questions about the previous day's encounter. You are still able to leave Geid and continue onward in good time.

...

It is six more days traveling the Tourne, at a somewhat expedited rate. Your entourage improves its number substantially with each town you pass through, as the Crownsmen speak highly of your worth, and the worth of your quest (whether they have picked up on the attitude of Fendric and those others who are most committed to it, or have merely built it up in their own minds to lend meaning to the losses incurred en route, is an open question. It is probably both).

You arrive in Perlech too late to seek audience with the Knight Rienne Vaustus, final recipient to these letters. You find fine lodging on an estate owned by Koehl's family. He invites you to a late drink in a large but empty dining hall, to toast the journey's end, and Federich insists you oblige. Brich Oerry remains affectless as always, but does not seem in a hurry to sleep, either. 

_(Casual D&D is now 5 years old! Wow.

Anyway, looks like slow going for a while, as I think the death of the Subscription script has hedged some people out. I hadn't really wanted to gloss over Nurthk's disease, but it also didn't make sense to keep you guys waiting any longer on something that way easily handled.

Couple of things: First, I will be on vacation til the 11th, and while I'll have internet access, how much time I'll be spending here is another question. Second, I'm holding the action back a bit until dpdx becomes active again; the last letter is a milestone that he shouldn't miss.

Lastly, this thread's getting bigger and a new chapter's not too far off, so start dropping iconic-sounding statements!  "The Fellowship of the White Dove" and "A Knight for a Pawn" were both taken from Uriel's posts, and it's a tradition I'd like to reinstate.)_


----------



## dpdx (Jan 5, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nurthk seeks out Fendric, looking more than a little under the weather.
> 
> "Fendric, I think those things we fought did more than paralyze. Could you take a look at me, see what's wrong with me exactly?" he asked.



"Certainly, my friend."

Before Fendric can begin, however, Oliver begins his exam. Bemused, Fendric steps aside. When Oliver makes his diagnosis, Fendric looks pensive, and finally voices his concern.

"My healing should have cured anything mundane. It must be the ghoul fever you speak of, Oliver, May Pelor Banish It from the Oerth Forever."

Fendric stops for a while, and then reconsiders. Walking away for a while, he returns with Hiritus in tow.

"A little trouble, Nurthk?" the paladin offers, and then sets to work. Laying on hands, he channels energy into the devotee of St. Cuthbert.

[Remove Disease on Nurthk, Paladin special ability.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2008)

"You could say that. Thanks," Nurthk is grateful for the assistance, but a little embarrassed for seeking out help.

          *          *          *          *          *

At the late drink Nurthk appear to be in the best mood he's been in for a while, likely brought on by being so close to finishing the journey. After he gets some drink in him he starts recounting tales of acts of heroism going back through the generations of his family. Naturally somewhat exaggerated and not as good as a professional storyteller, but still on the odd occasion containing interesting tidbits.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2008)

Oliver spends the six days getting to better know the Crownsmen and his travelling mates. Discussing points of history of the Tourne with Nurthk and the Tourneans. Religious discussions with Fendric and Hirtius, which invariably turned to spirited debates about topics ranging from fate and free will to the strange customs of a small sect of grubby humans who'd forsaken the gods of men to worship underground the gods of earth. Language lessons in both directions with Xiao and duets over the cooking fires. He played Kingsmen with Tatlock. And once saved Puck from Winkle's talons, growling at Cray, though he'd chiefly been angry that he hadn't noticed the attention Winkle had been paying to the ferret. Hunted with Raven - should the law of the land allow, that hadn't been in the book. He discusses points Arcane with Cylantro, the symbol on the relentless metal man they'd encountered, and wonders if the lads ever succeeded in laying the automaton to rest or if it still flailed mechanically as they juggled its limbs.

   He wondered at the strange feeling in his bones. Like dawn breaking. A density and depth to the senses that he'd felt slipping away over the past decades. Hells. Over the past three decades. A power. A power that had shuddered through him and flowed into Cray. That he didn't fully understand, but that resonated within him.

   In his mind it was linked to the travels. To his companions, to their Quest. _It is a Quest, isn't it?_ It had been one since the beginning, though he hadn't admitted it. _The Knight  Thedoric (now-dead) posing as the Knight Exantrius (long-dead)... ...Mysterious letters... ...sinister rings... ...fantastic creatures... ...constructs... what was it if not an Adventure? A Quest?  

A trial. ...blazing fire, a dying girl... a dog charging a rabid bear, thrown aside, broken... ...a ransacked city... ...lightning flashing... ...wyrms with faces like men, only different, twisted... ...death...

...water silvered with raspberry... _

 He wondered if a fine house would serve as well as a fine inn were he to make the request of his hosts. Oliver stared hard at the glass before him. A brandy. Beautiful and clear in the lamplight. Sweet, brown fire. No water for him. Not tonight. He looked up and smiled at Nurthk's oration. He guffawed more lustily than he felt. And cheered more readily than was in his heart. It was hard growing old. To remember so much. Remember it, because it was _gone_. To feel the stealthy brush of the Gloomking's fingers on his neck.

Oliver choked on an ill-swallowed sip of spirits. His eyes watered. _Best to be done with this business._ He coughed. _And then what? Get back to...? Oh, right. To nothing._ Wiping his mouth with the back of his wrist he waved off concerned looks. _No. Not exactly nothing._ Once again Oliver found himself choked with a well of affection for his... his friends.

It wasn't so terrible to grow old with friends. The tears he wiped away weren't all from the coughing.


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao roams freely around the fringes of the travelling party for the six days it takes to reach their destination. More often that not he seems to have a smile on his face, as if the simple act of moving from A to B brings him pleasure. He practices his recorder playing a little each night. He hasn't improved much. But he has learnt a few of the more popular tunes and if others are playing, he is able to join in without embarrassing himself. Otherwise he is a little quiet, generally keeping his own counsel unless directly spoken to. Unless the conversation turns to the events forming the backdrop to this quest. 

But from the little he does say, it slowly becomes apparent that the stranger from a strange place may not be continuing on with his companions after the last letter has been delivered.

[sblock=ooc]There are a couple of reasons for this. I'll outline them in the ooc thread. [/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 17, 2008)

Koehl, along with the others, listens to Nurthk tales intently, finishing many drinks, asking question along the way to keep the story told. "And tell me," he inquires at the end of it, "have you any sons yet to carry on your tale?"

Brich's eyebrow starts at this, but the strange look he gives Koehl disappears quickly, unexplained.

_(Will, Sense Motive, & Spot from everyone, please.)_


----------



## doghead (Jan 17, 2008)

ic - Casual



> You arrive in Perlech too late to seek audience with the Knight Rienne Vaustus, final recipient to these letters. You find fine lodging on an estate owned by Koehl's family. He invites you to a late drink in a large but empty dining hall, to toast the journey's end, and Federich insists you oblige. Brich Oerry remains affectless as always, but does not seem in a hurry to sleep, either.




Xiao wanders around the hall for a bit, gazing at the walls, ceiling and decorations. While in function, it is essentially the same as halls back home, in form it is very different. Xiao feels a slight welling up of homesickness. Xiao drinks only moderately, not having developed a taste for the beverages of this part of the world. The monk does however enjoy Nurthk's tales. 

[sblock=ooc]Will 24, Sense Motive 23, Spot 18.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2008)

Oliver's coughing fit passes and he settles into the comfort of the room and the companionship. He cocks his head at Koehl's question, attention focusing sharply at the sudden interest in Nurthk's lineage where there had been little before.

OOC: 
Will: 12
Sense Motive: 22
Spot: 15


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2008)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "And tell me," he inquires at the end of it, "have you any sons yet to carry on your tale?"




Nurthk scratches his head.

"Funny you should ask," is all Nurthk gets out before the strangeness takes place.

[sblock=ooc]will 13, sense motive 9, spot 16[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro, with Ginger in her arms, smiles and nods as the others talk. She lovingly scratches the cat behind the ears and Ginger purrs with bliss.

OOC:
Cylantro - Will 20, Sense Motive 21, Spot 20
Ginger - Will 8, Sense Motive 17, Spot 15


----------



## dpdx (Jan 21, 2008)

Fendric: Will - 25; Sense Motive - 14; Spot - 13.
Hiritus: Will - 17; Sense Motive - 19; Spot - 19.

The Pelorites look askance at Brich and Koehl both after that last exchange, the paladin a little more intently.  Fendric offers a question in exchange:

"Why ever would you ask - have you a bride for our friend?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2008)

"Hm?" Koehl offers to Fendric, at first. "Oh, no - I was just thinking forward on such a proud family history, is all." He grins amiably. "I have a son of my own on the way, so it's been on the mind... A _child_ on the way, I should say. But I always imagine it will be a son, when I think forward. And my wife pictures that we'll have a daughter - but isn't that always the way?"

*Cylantro, Oliver, Hiritus:*
[sblock]Koehl's comment seems like innocuous conversation. Brich seems somewhat offended; even after his initial reaction, his silence now seems more deliberate than usual.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro turns her attention to Brich Oerry. "Brich! You have been mostly quiet this evening. What about you? Surely you have tales of your own." She smiles warmly while watching the man, intent on listening to his answer. She continues to absentmindedly stroke Ginger down her back. The cat continues to purr and shuts her eyes as if sleeping.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2008)

_Mrs. Pot, meet Mrs. Kettle. Kettle, Pot._ Oliver glowers at the woman. His bushy eyebrows move expressively as he looks to see what reaction Brich might have to Cylantro's sudden interest.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2008)

Brich seems just a touch startled by the question, a vague embarrassed smile flashing on his face.

"Hm? Oh, no, no. Skirmish or two, I guess you could call it. But nothing to tell a story about..." He pauses, thinking over his words. "I've fired a hundred arrows in practice for every one in a real battle. At least." 

Koehl smiles. "You're modest. It's your cool head that keeps your arrows rested, and that's something to be proud of." Koehl turns back, addressing Cylantro. "There's a story or two about him, even if he's too shy to say it. He's notorious for his keen handling of tense situations."

"Never mind," Brich interjects, but lightly. He turns to Cylantro as well. "What about yourself? I take it you've travelled some..."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 23, 2008)

(sorry for the inactivity, ive been busy lately)

Cray has been sitting quietly the whole night, half-listening to the tales of Nurthk's past. Thinking about somthing, a tired look comes apon his face as he nurses his drink. It has been a long time since we travled with people, he says to himself. and its feeing good to be back in their company. To think, I wouldn't have met these wonderful friends if she hadn't left. Cray looks around and it seems he has spent much time thinking for the talking has shifted from the dwarf to the witch


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2008)

"An intriguing land you've got here, gentlemen, when men gain notoriety for _cool_ heads..." He grins over the glass at the others, eyes coming to rest on the spellcaster and her cat, now the center of attention, "...instead of _hot_ ones."

Oliver recalled that Cylantro had been fleeing the wrath of a certain singed group of villagers when they encountered her on the road into the Tourne. He lets the scrutiny stay on her for several long moments before cutting in, "That puts me in mind of a song I know, a favorite back at Caval's Horde in Hedrogura... _The Smoke-Eyed Vixen_." He looks at his Tournean hosts and comrades, "I believe you'd know it as, _Ever Dark Wings_." He puts the glass down. "If you'd indulge an old man, I'll get my lute and we can have some music with our tales and spirits."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

The young woman was startled by the change of attention to herself and was rightly quiet for a long pause. Just as she was about to speak, Oliver spoke up and Cylantro breathed a sigh of relief. She kept a watchful eye on Brich while Oliver spoke of playing his song. Ginger meanwhile had fallen into a light sleep.


----------



## doghead (Jan 27, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao watches the mostly silent, one sided exchange between Oliver and Cylantro. At some point on the trip across the Tourne the stranger from a strange land became aware that Oliver seemed unsettled by Cylantro. Xiao is not sure when, exactly, he realised it. One day it was jut there, as if it had been all along. From that point on, Xiao has had the feeling that there is often a subtext to Oliver's comments to the spellcaster. But what is is exactly has eluded the monk - there is too much about the language and the culture he doesn't understand well enough. Perhaps the others in the party have understood and have chosen to say nothing. Or perhaps not. Xiao gets the feeling that Oliver can be quite elusive.

Of course, Xiao could just ask Oliver. The people here are much more brazen in that regard than back home. Strangers, Xiao has discovered through his own stumbling experience, can be more brazen still by virtue of their ignorance. But the customs of his home are hard to shrug off, and Xiao decides to say nothing. Oliver will share what he wants to share when he wants to share it.

Xiao considers Cylantro. She seemed startled by Olivers question, and relieved at the change in topic. Now, once again she is sitting with her cat contentedly sleeping on her lap. Xiao occasionally imagines that it is the cat that is the master and Cylantro the spirit kin. It is madness really, Xiao has never heard of such a thing. But the thought keeps popping up now and then. 

It is true that the young woman does not reveal much about herself. But then again, Xiao gets the feeling that Oliver keeps much to himself. But where Oliver hides meaning in thickets of words, Cylantro simply hides it in silence.

Xiao stands. "I get my recorder." He heads off in the same direction as Oliver, rapidly closing the distance between the two without any apparent effort. Xiao falls in alongside Oliver as they head back to their quarters.

[sblock=To Oliver]"It is strange feeling to be so close to the end. Soon we to have to make decision for ourselves again."

The monk falls silent for a moment.

"I would like to be home. Recently I have feel this more often. Perhaps it is because soon I will be free to make my own decision. It is temptation to think that staying here is hopeless, I will never find what was stolen." 

Xiao sighs and shrugs.

"One day perhaps I can take that path. When I am done."[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2008)

Oliver looks askance at Xiao as the young man slips effortlessly into place beside him. "Yes, strange. You know, I was there when Exantrius gathered his chosen at Caval's Horde." He smiles wanly, "He didn't choose me."

He listens as Xiao continues. Oliver squints, "As many mugs as we've hoisted and as many games of Kingsmen we've played... you've never mentioned anything of a... a quest of your own." They arrive at the quarters and Oliver pauses at the door, "What was stolen? And why does it fall to you to retrieve it?"

_Alone._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2008)

"And Koehl, you asked about children?" Nurthk tugs at his goatee, "I have a son and a daughter, but it's been a while since I've seen them what with all the travel of late. They should be safe despite the chaos going on at home, but it's a long story for another time."


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2008)

ic - Casual



			
				Oliver said:
			
		

> "Yes, strange. You know, I was there when Exantrius gathered his chosen at Caval's Horde." He smiles wanly, "He didn't choose me."




Xiao grins broadly. "He did not choose Xiao either. It took me long time for Xiao to sort out all the knights in my head. Very difficult names for Xiao to remember. Slippery. Still I think maybe there is some confusion." 



			
				Oliver said:
			
		

> "As many mugs as we've hoisted and as many games of Kingsmen we've played... you've never mentioned anything of a... a quest of your own." They arrive at the quarters and Oliver pauses at the door, "What was stolen? And why does it fall to you to retrieve it?"




Xiao pauses for a moment, brow furrowed in thought. Finally he shrugs. 

"Yes, I suppose that is truth. Xiao has talked many ties about this land, and my land. But perhaps not so much about why I move from one to other.

"My father was a merchant from this land. he came to my land in a big boat. When he left, he leave behind my mother, but take very old items from temple. The monks at this temple bring me up after my mother leave. A few years ago I learn of my father's crime. So I come here to find the items. Perhaps I find my father also.

"But items are more important. The magic of them is very old, and dangerous. There are unsettling ..." Xiao hunts around for the word. He  forms claws with each hand, and brings them together, interlacing the fingers. "Connection. Yes, ... connection between item magic and events in this land.

"Maybe it is not relation. But ..." He shrugs again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2008)

> "And Koehl, you asked about children?" Nurthk tugs at his goatee, "I have a son and a daughter, but it's been a while since I've seen them what with all the travel of late. They should be safe despite the chaos going on at home, but it's a long story for another time."




Koehl nods. "Yes, it's perhaps too late for a long story. After this song, I think I'll retire." He smiles. "I've mentioned that I left word with the Crest that you'd be coming, right? I can't remember. In any case, they'll be expecting you in the morning. I wish I could arrange for better, but my name means little outside the Crown."

Before the song begins, Sturt produces his _brodstren_, and makes some careful tuning adjustments before joining in. His technique is curious, and far different than his playing on the road had been; where before he'd played low, droning melodies, here he uses his instrument as an accent piece to the tune, playing brief flurries of sound beneath Oliver's melody.

[sblock="Oliver:"]It takes a moment, but you recognize the sound, and the technique. He is playing elven scales, in a manner reflecting a normal practice in elven music - they have large charts listing which scales can be played against which chords for which effect, and it takes nothing more than agile hands and a great memory to achieve. But you've never seen these played below the melody like this, and never heard of a chart adapted to the common temperament, either. But, somehow, it works.[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2008)

*Meanwhile among the Pelorites...*

Fendric sits silent through the night, relaxed, soaking up as many details as he could gather, and enjoying both the company and the content of the evening to its fullest. It had certainly been a while since he felt capable of this kind of soothing rest, and the young half-elf beamed, for once not feeling the weight of his devotion.

Hiritus is only slightly more talkative, speaking up only to bid Nurthk to continue speaking of his experiences. Not wishing to interrupt any more than necessary to keep the conversation from standing still, it is evident from the bright smile on the paladin's face that this is as much fun as he's had since he met Fendric at the Temple in Bethel.

It is only when the brodstren begins to play that any change is evident in Fendric's demeanor. Where before he had been relaxed and carefree, the instrument stirs deep emotion with each note. Combined with Oliver's more conventional tune, it seems at once to be Fendric's own song, elven and human at the same time. When the tune is finished, Fendric wipes away a small tear, applauds Sturt and Oliver vigorously and thanks them both profusely.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2008)

_At the rooms:_

"I'm sure I don't know. Maybe Fendric will have something to say about it." Oliver's bushy brows furrow over his gray eyes. He claps the young man on his shoulder, "Come now, there'll be time aplenty for seriousness tomorrow. Let's get back to the song and spirits."


_In the common area:_ 

"Now _that_ was some fine playing. Where did you pick that up?" Oliver grins appreciatively at Sturt as he shakes his right hand, stretching the stiffness from muscle, tendon and bone. 

The aged man snaps open the clasps of his lute case, "Next time, Xiao, you should teach us some tunes from your neck of the woods."


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2008)

Oliver said:
			
		

> "Next time, Xiao, you should teach us some tunes from your neck of the woods."




A look of panic crosses the stranger's strange features before being swallowed up in a awkward grin.

"Sure. Xiao can do this," he responds in less than convincing tones.

_The next morning_

The next morning Xiao is up early. He is a bundle of nervous energy. His meagre possessions are wrapped in his blanket before the sun has appeared. He spends the rest of the time trying to help and, more than likely, getting in people's way.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 14, 2008)

> "Now that was some fine playing. Where did you pick that up?"




"Out west," Sturt replies, with a pleased grin. "Among the peasantry, a lot of it." He seems nervously prideful about this.

Koehl bids his good evenings, and the others follow suit shortly. The hour is late, but Koehl promises to wake early to meet you, as he understands the urgency of your task.

...

Come morning, there is a firm but restrained knocking at the doors as the servants deliver your waking-call. The Crownsmen meet you shortly thereafter, to commence your escort.

Leaving the estate, Brich points out your destination: _Tower Riege_, a protruding structure a short distance south of the town proper, surrounded densely by other, smaller fortifications. It is the size of these that hints at the true size of the thing, even at this distance: The Tower appears to be between three and four hundred feet at its highest point, and nearly half that in diameter. The design is somewhat irregular, with a wide and flat slope facing toward the main city, seeming to lean into its curved back, which itself is supported by a row of smaller connected tower-structures. Two spires emerge prominently at either side of the flat face of the building, long lines of smoke trailing from the heavy firepits at their tips. Even from this distance, the stone seems very old indeed.


----------



## doghead (Feb 15, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao can hardly restrain himself from rocketing off in the direction of the tower as soon as it is pointed out to them as their destination. He does however. Instead he floats around the party like a blowfly made stupid by the heat of summer.

Eventually he settles down somewhere out on one of the flanks. Occasionally he drifts back into the centre or shoots forwards to join the front riders.

[sblock=ooc]Spot +7, Listen +9 in case you need it.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 17, 2008)

What a big place says Cray rather loudly, Puck is in awe at the size of it, the ferret is sitting on Crays soldier.  Puck and I wonder if we will have to walks to the very top?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2008)

Oliver lets out a long whistle when the group get a clear view of the fortress. "Pelor's Pantaloons!" He gawps at the sprawling fortification, trying to get his mind adjusted to the scale of it. He shakes his head to clear the thought of it from his head. Winkle sits on the saddlehorn in front of Oliver, gold eyes hooded in the brightening light of morning. The old man scratches at the base of the owl's neck and looks at Brich, "I read about _Tower Riege_, but... it boggles the mind."

_An ominous place to deliver our last missive. Or fitting._


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao drifts back to the rest of his travelling companions.

"Its big castle. Who lives there? Are we deliver the letter to him?"

Then there is a moments pause.

"What are people going to do next?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao wonders alongside the rest of his companions listening to the silence.

"Lucky Xiao is collector of quality silence," he says cheerfully.

Then he stops dead in his tracks. Dropping his staff he reaches behind his head and unties the amulet from around his neck. He hands it to Oliver.

"Here. This is for you. Its just little thing, but good spirit mojo. I get it from elvis."

Xiao grins broadly, looking for all the world like one immensely pleased with what he has just done. Hooking his toe under his staff he flicks it back up into his hand and resumes walking.

[sblock=ooc]Its a Periapt of Wisdom +2. Oliver has some cleric in him I think, so should come in useful.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2008)

"Hmm?" Nurthk is disturbed from his reverie by Xiao's talking, "Sorry Xiao, hadn't realised you asked... I was stuck in my own thoughts.

"A lot of backtracking I imagine will be the next step. I can think of a few old friends who could use our expertise in their struggles."


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao trots along in silence for a while.

"Yes this Xiao thinks," he says eventually. Xiao was joined his companions well after they set out on their quest. But he has sat around enough camp fires with them to have gleaned a basic outline of events.

Xiao glances around at the other new arrivals. He wonders what they will do after the last letter is delivered. Indeed he wonders what some of them are doing now.

Xiao shakes away the thought and returns his attention to their destination. It doesn't seem to have got any closer.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 17, 2008)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Oliver lets out a long whistle when the group get a clear view of the fortress. "Pelor's Pantaloons!" He gawps at the sprawling fortification, trying to get his mind adjusted to the scale of it. He shakes his head to clear the thought of it from his head. Winkle sits on the saddlehorn in front of Oliver, gold eyes hooded in the brightening light of morning. The old man scratches at the base of the owl's neck and looks at Brich, "I read about _Tower Riege_, but... it boggles the mind."
> 
> _An ominous place to deliver our last missive. Or fitting._



Hiritus turned abruptly toward Oliver, yet in mid-castigation, he caught a glimpse of the large tower. A soft breath escaped him as it dawned on him at once; not only the size of the Tower Riege, which, even having lived within Bethel, was the largest he'd ever seen, but also the finality of their quest. 

The paladin half expected the sky to open and the Nine Hells to release outward upon the Oerth, either shortly before, during, or slightly after the delivery of the final letter.

-------------

Fendric, for his part, kept a watchful eye on the streets around him. Listening to part of Nurthk and Xiao's conversation made him think for a while on his next course of action. 

The consensus seemed to be among the Fellowship of the White Dove that Shavah's quest to rescue Father Premule was most urgent, yet Fendric seemed ill at ease with, even unwanted for such a quest. It seemed a lifetime ago that he had possibly consigned Premule's fate by boldly knocking on a door and foolishly asking the occupants within for Premule's whereabouts. He was not that nervous cleric anymore, yet he didn't feel worthy of a second chance.

Perhaps, then, the Pirates between his land and the Kingdom of Tourne. What had the zombie told him? He would meet his end on the water. Could he not meet that fate, head on?

Fendric continued replaying these choices on his way to the Tower, until Hiritus let out his gasp. Looking up, his eyes went wide, ever so briefly, at the size of it. Reaching down to his saddlebag, he felt the last letter. Reassured, he went on his way.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 19, 2008)

The road leads onward, eventually curving and pointing toward the gates of the Riege. The path there is wide but exceedingly long, almost invitingly direct, cradled by dense stone fortifications to either side. Rows of ballistae peer out from the toothy crenelations atop them; they along with the numerous arrow slits which line the walls are enough to illustrate just what a long last run it would be for any advancing armies who might be lured in by the promise of those gates...

Koehl leaves you at the beginning of this walkway, passing you to the escort of one lone guard. He makes no introductions, although his easy nod to Koehl's instruction seems to indicate he'd been expecting you. Not much can be seen of his face below his helmet save for a set of wide, thick lips, locked into a long frown by their own weight. A hefty stubble mottles the flesh around them, clustering in the lines on his skin. Despite this, there is a certain undeniable dignity about him, perhaps in his posture - rigid, balanced and strong.

The gateway itself is raised substantially from level with the rest of the walkway; the stairs leading to it are steep and narrow, and it takes careful footing to manage. At the top you are greeted by another guardsman in a short, albeit friendlier fashion. He wears no helmet, smiles lightly; his frame is smaller and shows little wear.

"You come with a document to deliver upon Sir Rienne Vaustus, correct? I will let Sir Arrich know you have arrived. Please wait here," he offers, stepping away.

Your escort, meanwhile, stares blankly forward at attention - though attention to who or what still seems a mystery.


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2008)

ic - Casual

As Xiao walks into the shadows cast by the great walls, he feels his mood subtly change. Each step down the long killing-way stirs up his unease. The wordless by their blank faced guard doesn't do anything to  settle Xiao's concerns. Xiao is starting to get a bad feeling about this place. Xiao wonders whether to say anything to the others. But there is nothing, he reminds himself, to justify such a thought. They are expected. They are just here to deliver a letter. Perhaps mooch some free food as well.

"They are great castles like this in my land too. Maybe not so big. But same idea, same stoney feeling," he says to Oliver, with whom the monk has found himself keeping pace. "With same little squinty eyes for shooting arrows and other means of dissuasion."

Xiao hunches his shoulders and shivers.

"Not so warm in shadows of walls."

[sblock=ooc]Got a feeling there is a bad moon rising. Spot +7, Listen +9, Sense Motive +9. Will Save +7, Refl Save +7.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 19, 2008)

[sblock=Xiao]
In the midst of all the many confusing names of people and places here, it still stands out that you haven't heard the name Sir Arrich before.[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 19, 2008)

Cray follows, totally oblivious to the "gloomy" man with them, curled around his neck is his companion, Puck. After stopping, Puck lets out a small squeek, and Cray pulls out a cracker and feeds it to Puck. He then leans toward the guard and asks "My friend wonders why you are so quiet mr...." waiting for a name.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 20, 2008)

"Kellam," he answers, flatly. "There's nothing to be said about."


----------



## doghead (Mar 20, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao is startled to hear the newcomer, Cray, elicit a response from their quiet companion. The man's flat statement reminds Xiao of a temple near his village, and a favourite pastime of the village children - trying to elicit a comment from the monks devoted to silence. 

Xiao's gloom dispelled for a moment, he responds, "Hello Mr Kellam. Nice to meet you. My name is Mr Yu, but everyone call me Xiao."

Unable to help himself, the monk adds, "What do you think of weather? Is this normal for time of year?"

[sblock=gp]_In the midst of all the many confusing names of people and places here, it still stands out that you haven't heard the name Sir Arrich before._

Sorry. Is that meant ooc or ic? I suspect its ic, but not really sure what to make of it. Or more accurately, what Xiao should make of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro merely waits with the others, Ginger sitting next to her feet eyeing Puck and licking her lips every so often. After the man sprints off in search of Sir Arrich... "Hmmm. If we are to deliver the letter to Sir Rienne Vaustus, then why is he letting Sir Arrich know that we have arrived? Shouldn't he be telling Sir Rienne Vaustus?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 20, 2008)

Kellam makes only a brief sound - barely audible, something like "yob" - in response to Xiao's question.

[sblock=Xiao]It was an IC note. Just feedback on the miscellaneous checks & raised hackles[/sblock]

It is only a brief time - more than a minute, less than five - before your greeter returns. "You'll be seen right away. Follow me." He takes a step back to allow entrance; the gate opens into a large entry chamber, illuminated by fires in a massive iron hanging, a handsome nest of sharp protrusions. Rows of corridors open to either side of this room; at the far end, there is a split stairway, with a central row of stairs leading up, flanked by two rows going down.


----------



## doghead (Mar 20, 2008)

ic - Casual

_Yob_ repeats Xiao mentally. _That's not a word!_ Xiao pretty sure it is not a real word. Before he can ask, the party is summoned into the keep itself.

Xiao falls in somewhere behind the letter bearers. As they move through the halls, his mind returns to its earlier preoccupation. Xiao worries at the name of Sir Arrich. What has he heard? Xiao rummages through his memories but finds nothing. Its more that he hasn't heard anything about this man that worries him. But Xiao can't figure this one out. It doesn't make sense. He hasn't heard anything about a great many people, and they don't worry him. 

Xiao tries to put it aside and focus on his immediate surrounds.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

As they are escorted further in, Cylantro grabs up Ginger and follows the others. Ginger merely purrs and smells all the interesting new scents.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2008)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "Hmmm. If we are to deliver the letter to Sir Rienne Vaustus, then why is he letting Sir Arrich know that we have arrived? Shouldn't he be telling Sir Rienne Vaustus?"




"If there's unusual circumstances to be considered I'm sure Arrich will explain," Nurthk seems to enjoy seeing the fortress inside and out, "Or at least, I hope he will."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 25, 2008)

"Perpetual Radiant Light of Life, bless these my companions in the culmination of our long and arduous travail..."

At peace in near-silent prayer, Fendric let slide Cylantro's question, unanswered.  It would be better, he thought, to leave the sorceress to her blissful unawareness of functionaries, factotums, and layers of bureaucracy. The letter would reach Sir Rienne soon enough, or it would lie unopened, and possibly allow him to protect himself without the benefit of Thedoric's 'counsel.'

Hiritus quietly dismissed Justice, the better to prepare his mount for the journey (not to mention, the probable battles) that lie ahead of them. 

They could not remain in Tourne, was Hiritus' simplistic way of thinking. Without credential, save that which got them to Sir Rienne, they'd be unheralded targets of arrowhawks, wolves, bears, demonic squirrels, and other wondrous natural phenomena, living or not. Fatigue, even riding atop his wonderful mount, began to inform his outlook. A rest would probably improve that, but his faith and his adherence to Fendric and his other friends was unshakeable.

As they walked the gangway, the Pelorites stole a smile at each other and those who had traveled alongside them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 25, 2008)

Your escort leads you quickly through the Tower's hallways, with the more silent guardsman trailing behind (somehow keeping pace with a more casual stride - long legs on this one). First down one of the hallways in the larger entryway (third on the left), then down a short staircase, down a narrower hallway, down more stairs... The stone walls are devoid of grandeur, save perhaps for their impressive age. Even with the heavy torchlight (which is a sharp yellow-white - just off enough in color to seem magical in nature) it feels like a dark place.

You hear the cold notes of a piano playing from down the hall, and as you travel, you find that they come from your destination. You arrive at a somewhat large room of indeterminate function - the main area of it, where the door leads, is a good twenty-five feet wide and fifteen feet deep. In one corner, the player - a servant in fine dress - sits at a double-tiered piano, looking expressionlessly at the keys. In your corner, beside the door, another servant stands at easy-eyed attention.

Across from all this is a smaller area, elevated on shallow steps, reaching another ten feet further.  At the back of this sits a knight (his armor and regalia leave no other term for him) in what could be called either a grand chair or a simple throne.

Your escort points toward him in a sweeping gesture. "I introduce Sir Arrich," he says, unceremoniously.

"Come in, friends," this man Sir Arrich asks politely. "I hear you bring a message?"

[sblock=Xiao and Oliver]There's something amiss here. Sir Arrich is hiding something behind his calm, and doing a good job at it, but his eyes focus so deliberately - he is definitely anticipating something. And there's something unnerving in the servants, as well, but it's something quite opposite: They seem to lack attention entirely, in a way that goes beyond simple boredom. They seem just vacant.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao leans over to Oliver and says quietly, "People here are strange, like drunk people trying very hard to act not-drunk for town magistrate. No not like that exactly. Too quiet. Lamp is lit but house is empty. Uuuh. That is better description."

There is a moment's pause then, "Yob is not word, is it?"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2008)

At Xiao's gift, Oliver's eyes grow wide. He feels a tingling thrill from the thing as it settles over his narrow chest. "No, I can't take this. You'll need all the luck you can get, Xiao." He lowers his voice, "Especially if you plan to leave us." He, determinedly, removes the talisman from around his neck, mussing his fly-away white hair, and puts it back into Xiao's hand. The look on his face brooks no argument. Though surely Xiao might 'misread' the expression. Oliver suspected that the outlander's ignorance was as often a mask as it was genuine. 

***​
The walls of The Reige swallowed them. There was simply no other word for it. _All that remains is to see if we are shat out or vomited up. _  He was antsy, and got antsier the longer it took to enter the fastness of the mighty fortress. 

"No," says Oliver to Xiao. He puts a hand on Fendric's arm. He wakes up the old knowledge of nobles and styling and courtly non-sense that the gentry hold dear. And also tries to remember the hospitality customs of The Tourne as he read in the book. Maybe there was some guest right they could invoke... he seemed to recall something about that... something about 'bread and milk?' He shook off the thought, hoping he could stall until he remembered. He makes brief introductions of those present.

"Thank you for seeing us so promptly, Sir Arrich. Sir Vaustus will be joining us soon, I hope."


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2008)

ic - Casual



			
				Oliver said:
			
		

> He, determinedly, removes the talisman from around his neck, mussing his fly-away white hair, and puts it back into Xiao's hand.




Xiao is about to go through the well known ritual of gift giving - refusal and insistence - when he stops and allows Oliver to push the periapt back into Xiao's hand. 

The stranger from a strange land bows slightly. "We talk later. Xiao can explain." Xiao then smiles broadly, to show no hard feelings.

* * *​
Happier now that he has shared his concerns, Xiao returns his attention to the Tournians in the room. The silent one is still with them. Oddly, Xiao finds that somewhat comforting, despite the fact that it makes no sense. Catching the man's eye, Xiao bows his head slightly. "Yob," he mouths, then smiles broadly.

[sblock=ooc]I think that they are possessed. Not even sure if that is possible, or how it can be done. But Xiao might know - Knowledge Arcane +7. Also, Knowledge Religion +7, just in case its a, well, religious thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> "Thank you for seeing us so promptly, Sir Arrich. Sir Vaustus will be joining us soon, I hope."




Cylantro raises an eyebrow at Oliver's mention of Sir Vaustus. Meanwhile, Ginger has jumped down out of her mistress' arms and is traipsing about the room looking around and smell here and there. Cylantro notices her companion's actions. "Ginger! Be careful where you go." The patchwork feline ignores the young woman and continues her meandering.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2008)

ic - Casual

Once again, Xiao is struck by the feeling that it is the cat, Ginger, that is the master and not the other way around. Regardless, Xiao is happy to see that one of them, whether the master or servant, is showing some interest in their environment. An environment that Xiao is finding increasingly disturbing. Maybe the cat will sniff out trouble, Xiao thinks. He finds the thought reassuring.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 27, 2008)

After the question, Cray remains fairly quiet. He only talks to the small ferret to point out things Cray sees as interesting. 



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> In one corner, the player - a servant in fine dress - sits at a double-tiered piano, looking expressionlessly at the keys. In your corner, beside the door, another servant stands at easy-eyed attention.




As they stand in the room, those closest to Cray can hear him whisper What is wrong with the peoples? They stand and move but look to be lifeless. Cray takes a look around the room, looking for anyone "pulling strings"

[sblock=ooc]
Spot 10
[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (Mar 31, 2008)

Fendric replies, "The Blessing of Everlasting Light be upon You, Sir... Arrich. We are the Fellowship of the White Dove, and indeed we do bring a message. It is addressed to Sir Rienne Vaustus - might we have a brief audience with him?"

Hiritus looks around the room, staying vigilant in case Fendric's polite request causes an impasse.

[_Hiritus has Detect Evil active._]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 31, 2008)

Sir Arrich dismisses your escorts with brief gesture; the servant at the doorway closes the door behind them. Shaking his head apologetically, Arrich responds to both Oliver and Fendric. "That cannot be arranged, I'm afraid. Sir Vaustus will not be meeting with unknown parties while the Blue Sails remain a threat. For the safety of the Crest. I hope you'll understand."

[sblock=Hiritus]Sir Arrich, the pianist, and the servant at the door are all evil. The aura around Arrich is faint; around the two servants it is strong.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2008)

ic - Casual



			
				Arrich said:
			
		

> "That cannot be arranged, I'm afraid. Sir Vaustus will not be meeting with unknown parties while the Blue Sails remain a threat. For the safety of the Crest. I hope you'll understand."




Xiao feels a shiver of excitement run down his spine. _Now we get somewhere._ For Xiao is pretty certain that Fendric, and the rest of them most like, won't _understand_.

"Who are Blue Sails?" Xiao says out loud, not really meaning to, but forgetting himself in his excitement.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2008)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Who are Blue Sails?" Xiao says out loud, not really meaning to, but forgetting himself in his excitement.




"They're a mercenary army, intent, it seems, on plundering the whole of the continent. They started in the southern kingdoms, and took part in a revolution in Dalmar, but as far as I can tell it was only out of opportunity. They broke off not long after and began working their way North up the coast... No political aim, that I can estimate. They haven't made any effort to hold territory, they've just ransacked and continued forward. They've made some ingress upon the Free Cities, but the mountains have kept that slow. Their ships have stopped at the edge of the Morel - they don't dare challenge our fleet directly." He slows down, realizing he is saying much quickly. "They are a small force, all things considered. But they've had a lot of opportunities - revolutions in Dalmar and Bethel, the heir conflict in Oreskes, and the stalemate among the Free Cities... We don't want to expose any opportunities here, so we are being very protective of the Crest. Again, I hope you'll understand."


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2008)

ic - Casual

"Yes, Xiao think he is understand. Xiao not know all the places mentioned most graciously, but idea is very clear. Junk Bandits. We have same problem in Middle Kingdom. But forgive one more question from foolish stranger; What is _Crest_?"


----------



## dpdx (Apr 6, 2008)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "They're a mercenary army, intent, it seems, on plundering the whole of the continent. They started in the southern kingdoms, and took part in a revolution in Dalmar, but as far as I can tell it was only out of opportunity. They broke off not long after and began working their way North up the coast... No political aim, that I can estimate. They haven't made any effort to hold territory, they've just ransacked and continued forward. They've made some ingress upon the Free Cities, but the mountains have kept that slow. Their ships have stopped at the edge of the Morel - they don't dare challenge our fleet directly." He slows down, realizing he is saying much quickly. "They are a small force, all things considered. But they've had a lot of opportunities - revolutions in Dalmar and Bethel, the heir conflict in Oreskes, and the stalemate among the Free Cities... We don't want to expose any opportunities here, so we are being very protective of the Crest. Again, I hope you'll understand."




Fendric looks disappointed, but understands.

"We certainly do, Sir Arrich. We can wait until it is safe to deliver the letter to Sir Rienne safely. But it is also possible that our message from Thedoric may be of assistance to the... Crest in their efforts against the Blue Sails."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2008)

The list of locations troubled Nurthk, who once again felt the claws of doubt in his chest regarding the nature of the letters. Now they were being prevented from personally delivering the final letter. Was it for the best?

"Music man," he addressed the man on the piano, "Can you play _Ten Stones_ or something like it?"

He needed some thinking music.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 19, 2008)

The man on the piano obliges at Nurthk's request, playing a rendition of _Ten Stones_ that is a touch unnerving. Something in the tuning of the thing; the notes sound clean at first but resonate in this tinny, ascending way.

Sir Arrich, meanwhile, responds to Fendric. "I'd be more than happy to carry the message for you - unopened, if you'd wish it. If it has Thedoric's seal upon it, I'd trust it to be free of enchantment," he offers.


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2008)

ic - Casual

The music grates, even to Xiao's untrained ear. And its not just that its weird foreign music. There is something off about it. A glance over to Oliver to confirm the monk's feelings.

Xiao gets a tingling in his extremities. He is overcome by a sudden and compelling urge to kick one of the Tournians in the goolies. Of course the monk resists the temptation with little difficulty - one of the benefits of a lifetime spent mastering mind and body. Still, Xiao can't help wondering if their squeals would ring truer than this music. Xiao gets the feeling that they would not. A shiver runs down the monk's spine.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2008)

Oliver grimaces as Ten Stones is hammered out woodenly by the strange serving folk. He looks at Fendric, and then back at Sir Arrich. "I hope you'll understand that we wish to deliver the missive into his hands with our own."


----------



## dpdx (May 1, 2008)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The man on the piano obliges at Nurthk's request, playing a rendition of _Ten Stones_ that is a touch unnerving. Something in the tuning of the thing; the notes sound clean at first but resonate in this tinny, ascending way.
> 
> Sir Arrich, meanwhile, responds to Fendric. "I'd be more than happy to carry the message for you - unopened, if you'd wish it. If it has Thedoric's seal upon it, I'd trust it to be free of enchantment," he offers.



To Fendric's wooden ear, _Ten Stones_ does not hold the creepiness it might for someone of a more discerning musical taste. Facilely, he responds to Sir Arrich:

"Your offer is very much appreciated, but Oliver is correct, Sir Arrich.  We could not travel this far without seeing the letter into Sir Rienne's hands, personally, may the Radiant Light Shine Upon the deed. I also cannot vouch for the letter's lack of magical aura, although it has been my experience that the letter did contain magic such that only the addressee could read the complete contents of the letter."

Hiritus, having been silent and vigilant out of alarm at the tainted aurae of the room's occupants, moves next to Fendric, and squeezing tightly on the half-elf's arm, whispers in his ear: _Perhaps it might be prudent to defer the letter's delivery and stay in town until Sir Rienne is available._

Fendric, taking this in, reiterates his request. "We would indeed be willing to wait to deliver the letter until such a time as Sir Rienne could be made available. So... may we show ourselves the door, or should we require an escort?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2008)

Not much a musician, Nurthk wasn't entirely savvy to what was wrong with the rendition. He did however, find himself not able to think as he normally would with this particular song playing in the background.

He became frustrated, but held his tongue as he wasn't sure what the problem was.


----------



## doghead (May 3, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao finds himself nodding vigourously in response to Fendric's suggestion.

"Yes! Go now and come back later," he blurts out before realising that his mouth is still in gear. Resisting temptation had distracted him. 

Xiao blushes, and bows deeply.

"With most possible respect owing to eminent personages, of course," Xiao adds.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 8, 2008)

Sir Arrich nods to Fendric's suggestion amiably, even cracking a smile at Xiao's addition.

"Yes, that will be fine. I'll see that you are lodged finely in the interval, seeing as you are," he pauses, looking over your various and heavily-travelled numbers, "diplomatic emissaries, of a sort. To that end, might I examine the letter's seal first? It would be a great aid in arranging a meeting with Sir Vaustus if I could vouch for its authenticity."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 12, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

The young woman saunters over to where her feline companion has stalked off to and picks the patchwork cat up. Then she returns to the comfort of the group. "Are we ready to go, then?" She looks expectantly at Hiritus, but then turns toward Sir Arrich. "Or do we have additional business here?"


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2008)

Oliver steps forward. "We have these to vouch for _our own_ authenticity." He nudges Fendric, "Show him the letters from Brich and the rest," he murmurs.

"The letter for Sir Vaustus must be delivered directly. I hope you can forgive our insistence upon that matter." 

OOC:

Diplomacy: 13

Woo! Get in there Fendric! Save us from Oliver's not-so-stunning diplomacy!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 22, 2008)

The man at the piano turns a cold eye on Oliver as he steps forward, but his tune continues uninterrupted. Arrich leans away, holding up his palm.

"I apologize, good sir, if I have offended! I meant to insinuate nothing upon your character, I assure you. It's just not the circumstance to act on trust alone..."

He exhales, looking around the room briefly before finding new words.

"Why don't we go ahead and get you set up with your lodgings, then? I'll draft a Mandate of Service for you, and then you can find a place you like. We can proceed when Sir Vaustus is ready to receive visitors again. Does that sound good? Let me escort you out, then..."

The serving man in the corner holds the door open wide, face impassive, as Arrich stands, looking about for a response.

[sblock=Xiao and Oliver]Based on his glance around the room, you get the sense that Arrich is feeling nervous about the two apparent servants present.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2008)

_Hmm... that wasn't how I meant to come across. Still, effective._

Oliver stops short of the cold-eyed doorman and glances away only to give his companions a nod to spur them through the door. He tries to keep his face smooth as he watches the strange servant, looking for any sign of aggression towards his comrades or his own person. He scours his memory for an inn the group would have passed on their way to the formidable fortress. One that he might hint for Sir Arrich to meet them at later... hopefully sans his unnerving escort.

OOC: Gather Information check +6 = 14


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 28, 2008)

Arrich steps forward, leading the group out the door and back through the loose nest of corridors to the place where you had entered. The serving-men remain behind, eying your exit silently.

[sblock=Oliver]Oliver thinks back; the estate they'd stayed at had been on the outskirts so they'd never been through the city proper, but he does remember Sturt mentioning that the inn _Andhourt's_ was a good place to catch local music, although that might not be a great sign about the quality of its lodgings. And Koehl's family estate would almost certainly welcome the group to stay longer, although how long would be difficult to gauge.[/sblock]


----------



## dpdx (May 31, 2008)

As Fendric felt through the letters to produce the One that would contain Thedoric's seal to show Sir Arrich, he grew increasingly uneasy with every second that passed. Hiritus' look of somber but resolute determination only sealed that emotion.

Oliver's nudge and suggestion sent his hand in a different direction, for the letters from Brich and the other Lords of the West, those he had first met at the Tourne. Fendric's intersection with an actual letter came only in time to meet with Sir Arrich's hasty acceptance of Fendric's offer to meet at a better time.

Hand stayed for the moment, Fendric moved toward the door, Hiritus acting as vigilant escort, eyes boring into the pianoman and the servant. Fendric, seeing not much amiss, turned to offer to Sir Arrich as they headed for the door:

"Your offer is much appreciated, May the Radiant Light Shine Upon You. And if I might trouble you once more to send word to us when it might be safe to have even a supervised visit to Sir Rienne Vaustus, we could resolve this matter with minimal bother and tantamount respect and safety to the Crest!"


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2008)

ic - Casual

Xiao ponders the meaning of what he thinks he saw. _Why would Arrich be nervous of the servants?_. The stranger from a strange land doesn't like the situation one bit. It was easier when everyone seemed equally suspect. Now it would seem that there are two camps and in the castle, suspect and also suspect. Xiao sighs softly. _Perhaps Xiao is misunderstand situation._

Xiao resolves to pass on what he saw, or maybe saw, to the rest of the company once they can talk freely again.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2008)

Oliver scours his memory for inns and comes up with a place whose reputation he can't vouch for, he ponders briefly Arrich's seeming unease and hobbles quickly to head of the column, "We're new to the city. Where would you reccommend we stay? Somewhere with music and private accomadations. Somewhere friends might sit and talk." He looks meaningfully at Arrich, hoping the man catches his meaning.

OOC: Diplomacy 1d20+6 = 10

Good grief.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2008)

Nurthk quietly plods along amongst the others, increasingly frustrated and feeling as though nothing had been accomplished.

He grumbles to himself, something about Arrich and inept servants. Nurthk looks like he wants a drink or three.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 27, 2008)

Once they have traversed the long corridor of murder holes and ambush spots in the castle, Hiritus looks around to make sure no one of taint is nearby (and that Arrich's taint remains faint or dissipating, and is therefore explainable from proximity to the servants). 

If the coast is clear, and the party is out of earshot and eyeshot of the servants, Hiritus turns to their escort, Sir Arrich, and looking him in the eye, asks softly and politely:

"Are you well, Sir Arrich?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 27, 2008)

Arrich considers Oliver's question only briefly.

"The Farlund is a fine place, on the Northern end of the city. Plenty of privacy, and fine entertainments in the dining hall. It's where the wealthier merchants usually lodge, as well as foreign dignitaries. Such as yourselves," he offers, with a smile.

To Hiritus:

"Quite, young knight. And yourself?" he asks, measuring with a glance. "You don't look poorly for how far you've traveled." He still radiates the same faint evil.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2008)

"The Farlund, eh? A private room sounds nice. We might rent one for dinner... at the eigth bell. Eighth bell sound good to you lot?" He looks at his companions and back to Arrich. _We are NOT staying there._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 28, 2008)

"Excellent," Arrich replies. "I will send word to you there when a meeting which satisfies your bond can be arranged. You can find me here if you need me. Rest well!"

Arrich bids you off with a hearty wave, his face clenched in a very deliberate smile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Once Arrich is gone, Cylantro turns to the others with a smile. "Shall we find lodging then? I for one am ready for a bit of relaxation. Something about that whole experience back there has worn me out." As if on cue Ginger stretches and yawns.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, he seems a bit strange to me says Cray with a strech. Hey Hiritus, as a palidan you've been trained to sniff out evil right? Did he have the stench of it on him?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2008)

Nurthk grunts, "As much as I'm infuriated with delays when we're so close to completing this thing, it doesn't feel right unless we're delivering it into the hands of the intended recipient."

He runs a hand through his hair as he hears Cray pose a question to Hiritus.

"Evil? I didn't notice anything odd, just unnecessary bureaucracy and bad music. Something in there get your hair on end, Cray?"


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2008)

Oliver scowls at the mention of 'evil.' He snorts, "I don't know about any of that, but there's definitely something strange going on with this Arrich fellow."

"Well, not knowing where else to go, should we send for our mounts and go to this _Farlund_?"


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2008)

Oliver glowers at the group. "_Now_ you don't have anything to say?" 

_You'd think, this close to finishing, there wouldn't be any keeping them quiet, but no... like a bunch of statues._ Oliver rubs at the old tattoo on his hand and winces at the ache in his bones. _Gods, I hope we are close to finishing._ 

Grumbling to himself Oliver heads off to the estate they'd left their various animals at and keeps a sharp lookout behind for any sort of tail. He's relatively certain no one has followed the Fellowship.

OOC:
Spot: 10


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 17, 2008)

Returning to Koehl's family estate, you find the remaining Crownsmen somewhat anxious for news. Perhaps sensing your frustration, Koehl extends an offer for you to stay there for as long as is needed to sort out the situation.

"The Crest can be difficult, and overly-protective of themselves," he explains. "_What balances on blade's edge_ is at the heart of it, I measure. Paranoia may be their birthright."


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2008)

Oliver slumps into a chair with a grunt while household attendants see to the gathering of the animals. He rubs at his temples, "That seems dead on." He raises his head, "Do you know anything about the Crest's functionaries? One in particular, Sir Arrich. He had a decidedly... strange air about him."


----------



## dpdx (Aug 18, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Hmm, he seems a bit strange to me says Cray with a strech. Hey Hiritus, as a palidan you've been trained to sniff out evil right? Did he have the stench of it on him?






Festy_Dog said:


> Nurthk grunts, "As much as I'm infuriated with delays when we're so close to completing this thing, it doesn't feel right unless we're delivering it into the hands of the intended recipient."
> 
> He runs a hand through his hair as he hears Cray pose a question to Hiritus.
> 
> "Evil? I didn't notice anything odd, just unnecessary bureaucracy and bad music. Something in there get your hair on end, Cray?"






Sparky said:


> Oliver scowls at the mention of 'evil.' He snorts, "I don't know about any of that, but there's definitely something strange going on with this Arrich fellow."




Hiritus looked thoughtfully at his friends as they conversed, while Fendric gritted his teeth, still irritated that the bureaucracy was preventing their mission from being over.

"No, the boy is right, however crude - the whole room was tainted, and Sir Arrich carried some, too. I didn't want to draw attention to it until we were clear - for all we know, that whole castle is either defiled, or in thrall."

Fendric seemed to be struggling with something internally - the evil in the room unsettled him, but it wasn't that. Finally, he spoke:

"If I knew for certain that Sir Rienne Vaustus had control of his own faculties, I might possibly Send to him notice that we bear his letter. Apart from that, May the Light Show Us a Way, I know not how to deliver this letter.

I apologize to you all for my own unfamiliarity with stealth and subterfuge, and I understand that it was this that prevented us from rescuing Father Premule straightaway. Perhaps I could be of use away from anyone who might wish to infiltrate the castle to find Sir Rienne.

However, I am tired, and possibly confused, so perhaps my attempts at planning are best left for another time. I would seek the advice of the Koehl family."

---



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Returning to Koehl's family estate, you find the remaining Crownsmen somewhat anxious for news. Perhaps sensing your frustration, Koehl extends an offer for you to stay there for as long as is needed to sort out the situation.
> 
> "The Crest can be difficult, and overly-protective of themselves," he explains. "What balances on blade's edge is at the heart of it, I measure. Paranoia may be their birthright."



Hiritus waits for an opportune moment to take Koehl aside, then asks him:
"Has it always been that way? Not that I expect to be shown straight in to Sir Rienne, but that experience was like descending into undeath."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Aug 23, 2008)

Hiritus said:
			
		

> "Has it always been that way? Not that I expect to be shown straight in to Sir Rienne, but that experience was like descending into undeath."




Koehl grins a bit. "If the kingdoms were at peace your welcome might have been a bit easier, but no, hospitality has never been their strong point."

 He pauses for a moment, twisting his lips pensively. 

"But they're not really that bad - the way you tell it, I think you may have just met with a particularly hard one. I'm sorry for your bad luck, anycase." His jaw flexes briefly, and he flashes an embarrassed smirk before correcting himself. "In any case."


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

"Ah, so, our reception wasn't entirely out of order." He scratches his head. "I'm going to await word at The Farlund. Alone." He glowers at the rest of the group, "This is my area of expertise. I know where to find you. Plus... how much notice could an old man with a donkey and an owl attract?"

Pursing his lips he considers the owl sitting sullenly in its cage. "Do you know anyone who could care for Winkle? I am rather loathe to cart him around in that cage any longer, now that he's got his wings." 

Thanking Koehl for his hospitality, the old rogue grins and clasps Koehl's arm. "I don't know what will happen after we deliver this last missive, but I'm glad we fell in together, Koehl."

Oliver heads to the stables, mounts Whistler and takes Bastrop's lead from the stablehand. He tips the groom a silver and heads out alone across the city.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2008)

Sparky said:
			
		

> "Do you know anyone who could care for Winkle? I am rather loathe to cart him around in that cage any longer, now that he's got his wings."




"I've trained an animal or two in my time," Nurthk volunteers, "Admittedly, they were dogs, but I'm pretty sure I could do right by a winged predator like Winkle."

Nurthk gives a small gesture as Oliver leaves, half-wave, half-salute, "There'll be a drink waiting for you when you find us."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro thinks for a moment. "Well! It seems like we will have some down time. It will give me time to study my spells. I have a few that I've been working on. I almost have them worked out. Perhaps I can finish them up while we wait." She pulls out her spellbook and leafs through it.

OOC: Near a new level so I thought I would simulate the learning of her two new spells in game, instead of her just suddenly having them at the new level.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 13, 2008)

See you friend, come back to us! he says to Oliver with a wave and smile before sitting down. Boo climbs out from some position and runs around on Cray's enormous chest. Cray can be seen whispering to it.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2008)

Oliver rides slowly across the city. The great fortress bulks in the distance, waiting for him at the turning of every corner, crouched, watching with countless empty eyes, waiting to swallow him again with its stony throat.

In time he comes to the Farlund. He gives the groom a half-silver as he dismounts with a grunt, handing the reins over idly, though his eyes are keen on the young man's hands and way with the animals. Satisfied, he leaves Whistler and Bastrop to the man's care. 

He pauses in the doorway, his gnarled, tattooed hand looking all at once strange to him as it rests on the alehouse door. It's the hand of some old man. Not _his_ hand. He shakes off the feeling and takes a deep breath, pushing the door open and enters.

OOC: Goal is to make arrangements for a private room and dinner at the eighth bell. Dinner for two.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2008)

Following the crestman's directions, Oliver passes through the assortment of fine boutiques & restaurants that comprise the city's Northern district. It is a slight uphill climb the whole way; looking back much of Perlech is visible. The Farlund itself lies at the very edge of town, a grassy estate locked behind a tall iron gate. Presenting Arrich's writ is all it takes to be granted entrance by the two young men (boys, really) who watch the gate.

What seems to be the main structure sits atop a tiered garden a short distance from the gate. It is tall and made of pale stone, looking more like a temple than an inn. The stables are off to the right from the entrance, near a path which leads to the Northbound road.

From there it is a short climb up the steps to the main building. Coming through the gardens Oliver passes by two guests, easterners dressed in casual ornamentation, seated around a light meal. Their conversation stops suddenly as their attention is drawn to the visage of the well-travelled old lutist, their gaze carrying curiosity more than suspicion.

Beyond the tall doors is a small receiving room, to the right of which is a long, wide lounge. There a row of massive windows let in light through the angled ceiling, giving the room even on this overcast day a sense of lightness. The sound of a string section somewhere around the corner only enhances the effect. The room is only lightly populated: Three older men in the now-familiar tunic of the Crown; a small contingent of elves garbed in the ostentatious thread of Sanadun; and a lone white-haired heavily-bejeweled dwarf near the entryway. All regard Oliver with a peculiar interest.

A young woman meets Oliver - a girl, really. Looking into the lounge, the servers there are all also young; the oldest attendants here were the boys at the gate, and even they couldn't have been older than sixteen. Fifteen, more likely.

Upon seeing Arrich's writ, the young hostess smiles amiably. "And where should you like to stay, sir? We have suites in the rise if you'll be in the city much, and cottages out in the wood if you'd like a bit more privacy."


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2008)

_I should really get some new clothes._ Oliver pats at his careworn duds and puffs of dust tickle his nose. _And a shave couldn't hurt._ He grips his jaw thoughtfully.

"Good day to you, miss. Are the cottages very far?"

The old man's grizzled and vaguely sinister face crinkles into a grin.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 26, 2008)

The young woman smiles up at Oliver. "Oh, not far at all. Just out past the trees. How many will you need?"


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2008)

He nods at the young woman, "Just the one." He looks off in the direction of the stables, "If they have stalls, would you have the groom bring my animals out?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 4, 2008)

"Certainly, sir," the young lady replies. "Weir!" she calls out to a boy around the corner - a short young lad with a wild mop of blonde hair, who struts briskly to attention. "Come show our fine guest the wayhouses. He can have his pick. Find one with plenty of room."

The boy leads Oliver out across the grasslands, into a sparsely wooded area. The first he offers is a large place indeed, at least the size of the mayor's home in that town near Eivanrach - the one that burned. There is a place for horses around the back.

"Six beds in this one," he states, "all fit for men of rank. Would you like to see inside?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2008)

Xiao watches Oliver set off. The stranger's strange features are set with a sullen, unhappy look.

"Xiao will go with Oliver," he announces suddenly. Standing he gathers up his few possessions and, pausing only long enough to see if anyone else will follow, heads off in the direction Oliver so recently himself took. By now Oliver has something of a head start. This, to Xiao's way of thinking is just fine. The monk plans to hang back, keep out of Oliver's way and just ensure that help is at hand should Oliver need it. Not hiding as such, just remaining at a discrete distance.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2009)

Xiao flows easily through the city in the wake of Oliver. The stranger from a strange land has one eye on his companion, the other on the city around him. Occasionally it leaves him feeling a little cross-eyed. But otherwise the trip through the city is very pleasant. Along the way Xiao spots a shop that seems to sell tea, and the monk makes a mental note of its location. Once or twice he loses sight of Oliver. But the old man on the horse is not hard to reacquire. 

Eventually Oliver arrives at his destination. Xiao arrives just in time to see his friend pass through and the iron gates swing closed behind him. Pausing for a moment, Xiao comes to a decision. _I will catch two birds on one rock._ Turning he heads back into the city and returns to the tea shop. With the few remaining coins Xiao purchases something that at least in smell, resembles the tea he remembers. Then tucking his purchase away in his robe, Xiao returns to the iron gates.

"Good afternoon," he announces with a broad smile and a bow. "I am Xiao Yu. I bring Mister Oliver his tea. This is Farlund is it not? Mister Oliver has arrived earlier I think. He is venerable gentleman on a horse. May you show him to me?"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2009)

(Hokey smokes! It's been since December since we posted!?)

Oliver nods. When the boy moves on ahead to open the door, the old rogue looks around appraisingly at the area surrounding the cottage, the lines of sight... vectors of approach... Not great, but not too bad. He'd been in tighter spots.

He steps in, eyes adjusting to the gloom. He half-listens to the boy as lad shows off the cottage's amenities. He murmurs appreciatively here and there. His eyes are on the furniture, layout, ingress and egress, light sources and how they might silhouette a resident in twilight or dark. At some he registers an expectant note in the boy's talking.

"Eh? What's that? Uh, yes... no, no need for any butling. I would like a shave if you've someone." He doesn't need to check the stubble or the state of his garb, "And I'd like my clothes and small clothes seen to if possible. Thank you, lad. Weir, was it?"

He fishes a coin from his pocket and flips it in a flickering arc. The boy opens his hand to catch it and the old rogue snatches it from the air a hand's breadth from the boys open palm.

"And I'd like to know that I have visitors _before_ I have visitors. Follow, lad?"

The coin he puts back in the boy's palm is a different color. A weightier color.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 1, 2009)

Sparky said:


> "And I'd like to know that I have visitors _before_ I have visitors. Follow, lad?"
> 
> The coin he puts back in the boy's palm is a different color. A weightier color.




Weir smiles puckishly. "Yes, good sir! Of course, good sir!"

The young lad leaves the cottage - only to return a few minutes later.

"Sir Oliver? A man is here to see you - a Mister Xiao Yu. A man from the Far Continent..." 

---

After the two traveling companions reunite, the evening passes peacefully. Oliver gets his shave, and both men get a set of proper attire - rigid dark suits of the Tournean fashion - to wear as their traveling clothes are tended to.

In the meantime, the sun begins to set. And as the evening light begins to lend its dignity to the edifices of Perlech, seen distantly from the Farlund's expansive meadows, one can see even more distantly the dark, hazy shape of the Tower Riege, presiding in silence over this stretch of the Tourne...

_(Dang! I just realized that Cas turned six a couple of months ago - and still going, albeit barely. About a year in I estimated how long it would take to complete the storyline, and I guessed six years - I couldn't imagine it would last so long. Wow!)_


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2009)

Xiao tentively picks up the pants by the end of the legs and holds them at a distance between thumb and finger. The stranger from a strange place cocks his head and considers the garment from another angle.

"Xiao can not wear this. It is physical impossiblity."

He shakes his head and gently lays the pants back down where he found them.

"Beside, modesty forbid it," he mutters darkly. Getting Xiao into the suit is going to be like getting a herd of ducks into a box - it will take much effort and patience.

Turning to his companion he says more brightly, "So, what is plan?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Meanwhile back at Koehl's family estate, Cylantro is snuggling down in her bed with a tired Ginger curled up at her feet. Cylantro wonders what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 12, 2009)

The night passes uneventfully, if not easily, for both halves of the party.

Come morning at the Farlund, Oliver & Xiao awaken to a knock on the door, and young Weir's voice calling out - "A letter for you, sirs!" He slides it beneath; it is an invitation to dine with Sir Vaustus this evening, at the Farlund's dining hall.

Meanwhile, at the family estate, Koehl offers to send an attendant to check in at the Farlund, suggesting that it might be a less conspicuous way to communicate.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Cylantro : Female Human*

Cylantro nods, "Thank you, Koehl, that would be helpful."


----------



## doghead (Apr 16, 2009)

Xiao frowns looks over the spider-tracks that the people in this part of the world call writing.

"We tell the others, yes?" Xiao asks Oliver once the meaning of the letter has been passed on. "Xiao is hoping that dinner Sir Vaustus is good news.

"Xiao has find a good tea shop yesterday. We can stop in on way home."


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2009)

*The evening before...*
Oliver chuckles at Xiao's dismay. "You're right, it would be much more modest to go about in your smallclothes."

The two spend the evening trading tall tales and playing tunes.


*Today...*
A thrill goes through Oliver as he reads the note informing him of and inviting him to dinner in the evening. He examines the note closely and decides--whether it is genuine or not--to take the invitation.

He is trying to decide how best to let the others know of the dinner when Weir's knock came again. _Seems Koehl has solved that one for me._ Oliver gave Weir his approval to show the attendant to the house. He writes out a quick note...

_Fellow Doves,_

_Join me at the Farlund this evening for dinner._

_Ollie_
​...and gives it to the attendant with thanks and a tip. 

"And now we wait, Xiao. You know... I think I saw a... yes, here it is." The older man pulls a wooden case from a shelf and opens it to reveal a finely carved Knights set. "Care to pass the time in a game?"

OOC: Couldn't remember 'chess' was called.


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2009)

Xiao shakes his head.

"Xiao would like to look around estate. Perhaps town also. Maybe we can learn something about strange castle and Sir Vaustus."

Assuming Oliver agrees, Xiao collects up his meagre possessions in readiness to leave.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2009)

_"Youth,"_ Oliver mutters. With a grunt the white-haired man levers his old bones out of the chair. He sighs and looks wistfully at the comfortable arm chair, "Why don't you show me that tea shop."


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2009)

Xiao grins widely. "Hot tea is most enthusiastic. Xiao has good brew ideas. Mr Oliver will not regret decision."

Once outside, Xiao looks around, picks the most promising direction and sets off.

[sblock=Intentions]OK, just hoping to have a look around and see what can be found out. If the estate doesn't look promising, the town will be next stop.

Could we get a brief SitRep in the ooc thread?[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 16, 2009)

There aren't many folks around the estate to inquire with, but around the city they are plenty. Opinions of Vaustus are generally positive, particularly among older folk, who recall the corruption of his predecessors and speak for his firm integrity. Criticisms tend to come from Crestmen, who feel that he has become too submissive to King Tjaden, and that he has failed as an empire-builder, entering into diplomatic relations with the Free Cities, Andon, and Malita.

...

By evening, the Fellowship has been assembled at the gates of the Farlund. A large escort of knights enters the estate from what seems to be a separate entrance; first two lines of horsemen who march in formation to create a path of sorts to the dining, followed by six iron war-carriages. It is unclear where Sir Vaustus might sit among this lot, but then that seems to be the point.

_(Not sure what SitRep means, but I'll try to give a recap of stuffs in the OOC thread.)_


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2009)

Xiao does his best not to fidget. He tries to clear his mind and slow his breathing, but the tighter he squeezes, the more his thoughts keep slipping from his control. So much has happened in the time since he left his homeland. Now it seems like this enterprise, which at first he just sort of fell into but over time came to think of as his own, is about to end. 

It is slightly embarrassing, he a monk of the seventh order acting like a kid with ants under his robes. Once more the monk takes a deep breath. But this time he is determined to hold it until he is once more in possession of his senses.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 24, 2009)

"You act like a boy going on his first hunting trip" He says to Xaio, but it is ok, even Puck is unable to hide his joy. Puck is across Cray's soldiers, chasing a flay around, almost oblivious to anything else. Cray smiles and turns back as the carriages go by. A little to much, I think, where we come from my Cheif has four warriors to defend him, not greats metal wagons with many soldiers.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2009)

Oliver steps forward with the others. Expectant. His palms itch for the hilts of his daggers and he's counted the men a half-dozen times before the carts come to a stop. Counted them, taken measure of their awareness and any likely lines of sight they have - or don't. He smoothes the front of his tunic and notices a sharp-eyed guard take sudden interest in him - he wisely keeps his hands clearly visible as they wait.

Oliver looks sidelong at the rest of the company, they are in various states, eager, anxious, tense... but Fendric... Fendric is calm. Through it all, Fendric's calm has been nigh inflappable. 

The wagons creak to a halt.

_Well, here we are._


----------



## dpdx (Sep 11, 2009)

After holding his tongue for what seemed a near fatal amount of time to him, Fendric threw a look at his companion, who was pacing back and forth across the salon of House Koehl with a furrowed brow.

"Brother, May the Radiant Light Comfort and Warm You, what troubles you so?"

Hiritus came to a halt at the window, spun on his heel, and answered matter-of-factly.

"Sir Arrich. His aura. It's troubled me, ever since our visit to the castle. I can't tell if he's just garden-variety graft-and-whoring, do-what-you-feel-you-must evil, or if he's a thrall. And the servants; it's a wonder anyone survives the night there."

"A thrall, you say, my dear Brother? That seems... an odd conclusion. To whom?"

"I wish I knew. The whole room... stank of it! Fendric, we've fought and killed... ones that were more in the Light than... these!"

"I should be glad we were able to extricate ourselves, then. Is it difficult, Brother?"

"Is it - Is what, difficult?"

"Is it difficult... to live with the immediate knowledge of one's goodness or evil, any one you meet? What about someone like Oliver, May the Warmth of Pelor's Love Invigorate-? "

"-Oliver? He's not evil. Sneaky and hard-done-by, but not evil. Weren't you telling me you tended his wounds at the Arena in Hedrogura? Besides, most people go through their lives with some taint. Our land is ravaged, we live in the midst of war, and life is hard.

But not Arrich, and _absolutely_ not his servants there in the room. The one on the piano; evil apparently can't carry a tune."

"Nor can I. Lack of musicianship knows no moral alignment."

This unveiling of universal truth was interrupted by a series of knocks on the entrance arch to the salon. A boy's head, tousled and black, appeared from one side of it.

"Sirs, begging your pardons, but you've been invited to the Farlund for dinner. Your man, Oliver has sent it."
___

For all of Fendric's serene exterior, Hiritus' full dress uniform rattled against the longsword belted to his left hip. The noise kept time to the bumps in the road on the ride over, as its owner sat ramrod straight, eyes forward.

Fendric leaned toward the paladin. "Brother, I did not mean to unsettle you or to speak out of turn about Oliver. I shall apologize for my imbecilic suspicion, forthwith."

Hiritus chuckled distractedly. "I should have rode Justice over."

"Are you expecting conflict tonight, at dinner?" 

"Expecting, no, Brother. Preparing for, always."

Fendric felt at the medallion at his neck, as if by reflex. The grooves it wore into his chest felt like experience.


----------

